# Off Bike > Ranger's Talk Corner & Off-Topic >  Hauke Tom am Semmering schwer gestürzt?

## mankra

Ich hab gerade ein Email erhalten, daß Tom böse gestützt sein soll (Mit Hubschrauberabtransport), weiß jemand etwas genaueres?
Hoffe daß es nix wirklich schlimmes ist.

----------


## matthias

wow fuck, klingt scheiße wenn da was dran is, hoff es is nix gröberes passiert, bzw gute besserung sofern doch nicht nix war!!

----------


## Sveneman

Es stimmt leider das es den Tom heut am Semmering recht böse gelegt hat.
Durfte gegen einen Baum am Anfang der Freerider (Wurzelweg) gestürtzt sein.

Als ich dort war wurde er schon von einigen Helfern betreut und die Rettung war unterwegs. 
Ich hoffe, das es ein gutes Zeichen war, das er bei Bewustsein und ansprechbar war!!

Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall !!!

----------


## mafa

so ein scheiß!
hoffentlich nichts all zu schlimmes

tom, ich wünsch dir alles gute!!!!

----------


## klamsi

klingt scheiße !

wünsch gute besserung !

----------


## flo

von mir auch alles gute an den tom!

----------


## mankra

Also doch, sch..ße.

----------


## Quickley

Jo auf der Freeride Wurzelpassage, angeblich beim Überholen gegen einen Baum. Ich konnte nicht sehen das es den Tom erwischt hat da die Freeride wegen der Bergung sofort gesperrt wurde.

Egal wie, wünsche auf alle Fälle gute Besserung !!

----------


## Wohli

Von mir a gute Besserung!

----------


## UiUiUiUi

gute besserung onkel Tom  :Smile:

----------


## The REVO G

gute besserung auch von mir an unseren foto tom 
vom revo gärtner

----------


## Endurance

Er wollte überholen, grad auf dem schnellen stück kurz vor der rampe wo immer alle zusammenwarten... und frontal gegen nen baum.

bei bewusstsein war er, ansprechbar nicht wirklich, war ziemlich stark verwirrt und hat unmögliches zeug geschwafelt!

hab gerade mitn ronny telefoniert, die warn im KH bei ihm, er hat eine deftige gehirnerschütterung (sogar ein sprung seitlich am helm) und das becken ist gebrochen... er selbst hat über schmeren am fuß geklagt, soweit ich verstanden hab, wird er morgen nochmal gründlicher untersucht...

ich wünsch ihm auch nochmal alles beste!

P.S.: ich werd ihn am Samstag nach meinem bikeparkausflug besuchen fahren, da ich eh vorbeifahren werd... eventuell findet sich ja ein kleines grüppchen das ihm bisschen freude machen will  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alex

Auch von mir alles Gute!

Hauptsache es ist nicht wieder eine dieser vielen Wirbelsäulenverletzungen...

----------


## noox

Alles Gute und Gute Besserung an Tom! Sagt's mas, wenn er wieder telefonierfähig ist!

----------


## fipu

Auch von mir hier aus alles Guten dem Tom!!! Gute Besserung!!!

----------


## UrAnus

Ja, ich wünsche ebenfalls gute Besserung!! ...ne Beckenfraktur ist nix lustiges!  :Frown:

----------


## georg

:EEK!:  Gute Besserung!  :Embarrassment:   :Smile:

----------


## Sanchez

gute besserung auch von mir aber solangs nix mit dem rücken war is es eh noch "gut" verkaufen

----------


## Flo(w)rider

von mir auch eine gute besserung

----------


## Juniorrrrrr

Ich wünsch da auch a GUTE BESSERUNG TOM!!!!!

----------


## Jac.

Beckenbruch hört sich wirklich nicht gut an......auch von mir alles gute und ne schnelle besserung!

----------


## jürGEN

ach du scheiße! tom, ich wünsch dir ebenfalls schnelle genesung/heilung.

----------


## hustla

gute besserung !  :Confused:

----------


## smaw

von mir natürlich auch gute besserung!!

----------


## BATMAN

Gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung

----------


## Poison :)

alles gute tom!!!
dass du bald wieder fit bist, gute besserung! 
lg kevin

----------


## Chris

Alter Schwede, ich hab geglaubt, der Tom hat schon längst auf Modelleisenbahn-bauen umgesattelt.  :Twisted:  
Vielleicht sollt ich wieder zum Downhillen anfangen, damit wenigstens einer den Tom ein bißchen bremst  :Stick Out Tongue:  


Gute Besserung Tom, und weißt eh: Unkraut vergeht nicht  :Wink:

----------


## manfred

Verdammt, alles gute Tom, des wird schnell wieder!!

----------


## Roberto

Hi Tom - alter Haudegen- grad hamma im Wohnmobil noch über Verletzungen gesprochen.... - und jetzt machst DU so einen Blödsinn.... - auf alle Fälle die besten Genesungswünsche von Roberto u. Bernimaus... - wir melden uns in einigen Tagen bei Dir.....

----------


## Bijan

imme roag sowa szu hören

von mir auch schnelle und gute genesung und dast boid wieder am radl sitzt :Smile:

----------


## solidsnake

auch von mir gute besserung tom!

----------


## somebody

Hab gerade mit meinem Freund gschreiben der den Unfall gesehn hat um im bikeboard, beim semmering subforum das gepostet hat: 




> Hallo!
> Mein Bruder und ich haben den Unfall, bei dem ein Rider (glaub er heißt Tom) im oberen Teil der Freeride-Strecke voll in einen fetten Baum rein is, gesehen und wir wollen wissen, wie´s ihm geht. War ja ziemlich arg, lag mitten auf der Strecke und bewegte sich nicht. Die Strecke musste gesperrt werden bis der Hubschrauber kam. Naja ... wir wünschen ihm jedenfalls gute Besserung und hoffen, dass nicht er nichts schlimmes hat. 
> lg aus Graz
> 
> ps: Bitte überholt nicht, wenn´s nicht notwendig ist bzw. wenn wenig Platz ist. Schließlich sind das keine Wettrennen!! Danke!


nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showthread.php?t=67436

----------


## sorris

auch von meiner seite alles gute und schnelle besserung!

----------


## Astarot

alles gutue und ne schnelle genessung wüschne ich natürlich auch

----------


## storma

Alles gute Tom

----------


## pAz

so schnell kanns gehn :Frown: 
gute besserung auch von mir!

----------


## Red

Werd schnell wieder gesund Tom!

----------


## schnur

da ist man mal nicht im lande und dann passiert sowas!

tom, gute besserung!

----------


## pachauer

Auch von mir alles Gute und schnelle Genesung.
Tom, des wird schon wieder...
lg.gerd.

----------


## Savage

Alles gute, hoffe dir gehts bald wieder besser  :Luck:

----------


## Dr. Dollar

da werde ich mich mal anschliessen und auch gute besserung wünschen, weil ich weis wie scheisse des ist. bin auch mal frontal bei highspeed gegen nen baum -> kurz bewusstlos, schwere gehirnerschütterung, helm gebrochen und nierenquetschung. gottseidank blieb mir das mitn beckenbruch erspahrt. is ja kacke so ne verletztung. damit kann man die saison vergessen oder???

----------


## mankra

Weiß jemand wie es Tom aktuell geht?

----------


## Chris

> damit kann man die saison vergessen oder???


In Tom's fortgeschrittenem Alter bekommst nach einem Beckenbruch normalerweise ein Wagerl mit 4 Rädern  :Twisted:  

@noox:
Falls Du hörst, dass er nach Wien verlegt worden ist, laß es uns bitte wissen.

----------


## Endurance

> Weiß jemand wie es Tom aktuell geht?


vorgestern hab ich mit seiner schwester telefoniert...

er hat ein (nicht lebensbedrohliches) blutgerinsel im kopf und eben den beckenbruch, er ist nochnicht wirkklich ansprechbar gewesen, es geht ihm aber sichtlich besser!

Er liegt noch in Neunkirchen, wird aber sobald er transportfähig ist nach Wien überstellt...

mit meinem besuch ists nichts geworden, weil zur Zeit nur Familienmitglieder zu ihm dürfen =/

lg Ralf

----------


## noox

Schön zu hören, dass es ihm besser geht. Danke für die Info!

----------


## hawaiiron

auch auf diesen Wege gute Besserung von mir. und hoffe das du nach dem langen Heilungsprozess ohne jegliche nachschäden wieder riden kannst. lg, rony

----------


## mankra

> vorgestern hab ich mit seiner schwester telefoniert...
> er hat ein (nicht lebensbedrohliches) blutgerinsel im kopf und eben den beckenbruch, er ist nochnicht wirkklich ansprechbar gewesen, es geht ihm aber sichtlich besser!
> Er liegt noch in Neunkirchen, wird aber sobald er transportfähig ist nach Wien überstellt...
> mit meinem besuch ists nichts geworden, weil zur Zeit nur Familienmitglieder zu ihm dürfen =/
> lg Ralf


Also doch Schlimmer, als nach den ersten Posts gedacht. OK, Beckenbruch ist unangenehm und schmerzt sicher gewaltig, ist aber trotzdem eine relativ einfache Sache, aber das hört sich an, wie nicht viel gefällt hätte und es wirklich schlimm ausgegangen wäre.
Und das gerade beim Tom, wo man sicher nicht sagen kann, daß er einfach hirnlos draufhält........

----------


## Pethem

Auuuweehhhh.


Gute Besserung von mir an den alten Tomi

----------


## mario

hab nur den baum gesehn nach dem sturz und er hat viel rinde runter gerisen muss also ordentlich dagegen geknallt sein.

wünsch gute besserung

----------


## Timo

auch von mir gute besserung und eine rasche genesung !!

N
a
t

----------


## sonntagsfahrer

Auch von meiner Seite Alles Gute und eine schnelle Genesung! 
Lg Stefan

----------


## Mtb-Flo

Auch von mir alles Gute an den Tom.
Werd rasch wieder gesund.

----------


## VarikuzelePhimose

Gute Besserung!

----------


## estelar

Hallo Tom, wenn du das liest, auch gute Besserung von mir. Ich halt dir die Daumen, dass die Genesung schnell voranschreitet, und du wieder Pläne schmieden kannst.

Schad, dass derweil keine Besucher in Neunkirchen zugelassen sind, war das Wochenende in der Gegend - aber ich bin mir sicher, dass Tom so und so weiß, dass wir an ihn denken. Alles Gute nochmal!

----------


## XXfreeriderXX

Oh!!Holy Shit!!
Gute besserung Tom!!!

----------


## i-ride.at

immer am gas der gute tom, zzz.
alles gute und ne schnelle besserung

----------


## Charly82

und da sagt noch einer, dass WIR JUNGEN mit 40 nicht mehr gehen können.... :Big Grin: 
alles gute und gute besserung!!!!!

----------


## salsa

Gute Besserung und hoffentlich kannst bald wieder fahren!

----------


## Dr. Dollar

> und da sagt noch einer, dass WIR JUNGEN mit 40 nicht mehr gehen können....


is ned ab 40 verpflichten in bikeparks zur eigenen sicherheit und der der andren wieder stützräder ans bike zu montieren??? 

*duckundwegbin*

nene, nix für ungut, charly  :Twisted:  :Mr Purple:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Beauty

Alles gute Tom und vor allem schnelle Geneßung !!!

----------


## el panecillo

gute besserung an denn herrn tom!

----------


## Rüdiger

Auch von mir gute Genesung!
Jungs jetzt reichts erst mal wieder mit den argen Stürzen, für heuer passiert nix mehr, verstanden?!!!

----------


## entropie

alles gute auch von mir.
da hab ich mit meinem gips und 2 nägeln in der hand noch direkt glück gehabt.

----------


## ClemDMC

Oooh Tom, was stellst denn an?   :Rolleyes: 

Drück da de Daumen, gute Besserung und hoffentlich bis bald!!

----------


## Bruchpilot

Heute oder schon gestern wurde er von der Intensiv auf die Unfallstation
verlegt.  Werd da heut mal bei ihm vorbeischauen wies geht!

----------


## Martix

tom wird heute nachmittag ins unfallkrankenhaus meidling verlegt. 
morgen wird er dann an der hüfte operiert.

das blutgerinsel im hirn ist etwas kleiner geworden, allerdings ist er nach wie vor verwirrt und schläft die meiste zeit.

ich denke, dass ein besuch erst morgen, nach der op, sinn macht.

----------


## mankra

> Heute oder schon gestern wurde er von der Intensiv auf die Unfallstation verlegt.!


Super, daß hört sich schon besser an.

----------


## georg

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass einige Leute den Tom gerne besuchen würden. Ich würde vielleicht bitten, da etwas Rücksicht zu nehmen, denn aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass Besuche zwar sehr erfreulich sind, es aber sehr anstrengend sein kann wenn pausenlos die Türe geht.. vielleicht könntet ihr allfällige Besuche etwas koordinieren.. vielleicht stellt sich einer der/diejenigen die zum Tom etwas öfter Kontakt hatten (Martix?) da zur Verfügung..?? ??? Kann ja auch sein, dass ich da unnötige Überlegungen mache..  :Confused: 

Nur meine Gedanken dazu.. würde ihn ja auch gerne besuchen, schließlich haben wir den Tag vor seinem Crash telefoniert weil er was gebastelt braucht, und ich würd' gern wissen wie das aussehen soll.  :Mr. Red:  Also schau' dasd schnell wieder gsund wirst!  :Big Grin: 

 :Smile:

----------


## pAz

ich find die überlegung gut!

----------


## Bruchpilot

> Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass einige Leute den Tom gerne besuchen würden. Ich würde vielleicht bitten, da etwas Rücksicht zu nehmen, denn aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass Besuche zwar sehr erfreulich sind, es aber sehr anstrengend sein kann wenn pausenlos die Türe geht..


Da hast du vollkommen recht. 
Ich arbeite eben in Neunkirchen im KH,
deswegen dacht ich, ich schau da mal vorbei. Aber wahrscheinlich wird
er ja dann eh schon nach Wien überstellt worden sein!

----------


## Nuke

Auch von mir wirklich gute Besserung!
Hoffe, dass alles wieder heil wird und wir bald wieder schöne Fotos zu sehen bekommen!

Stürzen hat leider ehr weniger was mitm Alter zu tuen, auch die Jüngeren zerfetzt es ja durchaus ab und an.

----------


## Merzl

Hallo Tom!

ich kanns einfach nicht glauben. Bin gerade aus meinem 1-wöchigen Urlaub aus Elba heimgekehrt und lese diesen Hammer! Es tut mir heftig leid wie es Dich erwischt hat. Ich werde morgen wieder am Berg sein und mich über alles informieren. Ich wünsch Dir gute Besserung und hoffe Du bist bald wieder auf den Beinen. Komm Dich wenns Dir besser geht besuchen!

----------


## JackTheRipper

seas! auch von mir das beste, dasd schnell wieder auf den beinen bist! anscheinend is es ja noch mal gut ausgegangen, da haben deine schutzengel wohl einiges geleistet!

mfg, jack

----------


## Joga

Alles Gute und gute Besserung dem König der Fotos  :Smile: 
Dassd bald wieder auf den Beinen bist...

----------


## Martix

hab grad mim tom telefoniert.

heute war der erste tag an dem er wieder halbwegs beisich ist. kann sich an den sturz selbst nicht erinnern.

morgen wird er aller voraussicht nach an der hüfte operiert.
das ganze ist meiner meinung und toms aussage noch doch schlimmer als befürchtet.
mehr details dann nach der, sicherlich erfolgreichen, OP!

man kann nur wünschen das alles wieder so wird wies vorher war!

----------


## fipu

> man kann nur wünschen das alles wieder so wird wies vorher war!


Das hoffen wir doch alle!!!

----------


## Endurance

Also, hab auch gerade mit ihm Telefoniert... er entschuldigt sich bei allen bei denen er nicht abhebt, er bekommt viele anrufe und ist noch ziemlich runter!

er hatte nen kompletten filmriß bis gestern wusste er nichtmal, dass er nen unfall hatte, er wusste auch bis eben nicht genau was genau passiert war, nur dass er gegen nen baum gefahren sein soll... er weiß nichtmal dass er überhaupt radfahren war... er will aber immernoch die telefonnummer der kellnerin unten an der zauberbar  :Stick Out Tongue: 

seinen humor hat er nicht verloren... er bedankt sich tausend mal für die vielen besserungswünsche hier im forum! er war richtig baff als ich ihm davon berichtet hab! genauso bedankt er sich bei ALLEN die vorbeigekommen sind, beim unfall selbst und geholfen haben bzw. wollten!

er kann die linke seite ab der hüfte nicht bewegen weil wahrscheinlich das knochenmark der hüfte stark verletzt ist, man kann noch nichts darüber sagen, erst nach der operation... er klingt aber sehr zuversichtlich, zum mtb-en mag er auch  nicht aufhören (JEAH!) er meint soviel spass wie jetzt hatte es ihm noch nie gemacht und er ist jetzt schon wild, wieder am radl zu sitzen und die hügel runter zu jagen!  :Big Grin:  

Er will nen ausdruck haben von den ganzen forum posts, ich werd nächste woche mal zu ihm fahren... schreibt brav weiter *g* dass er sich ja schön freuen kann  :Wink: 

ich bin gerade mehr als happy endlich wieder seine stimme gehört zu haben, er klingt recht fertig, aber motiviert und sehr zuversichtlich! ich freu mich schonwieder mit ihm den semmering rocken zu gehn... nächstes jahr muss er ja 100% drauf sein... da gehts whistler  :Stick Out Tongue: 

hoffe ich hab nichts vergessen... haben nun 10minuten geplaudert!

lg Ralf

----------


## MS- Racing

auch die ganze MS- Intense Factory- Racing Crew wünshct ihm alles gute und wir hoffen auf eine baldige Genesung.

Hoffentlich haben wir ihn nicht auf ein zu schnelles Bike gesetzt..... schauen wir einmal auf was wir ihn das nächste Mal draufsetzen

----------


## Tobi

Auch von meiner Seite gute Besserung und schau dasd bald wieder auf den Beinen bist TOM!!

----------


## estelar

Sollte es für Tom passen, und ein Besuch nicht zu stressig sein, können wir uns zsammtun und ihn in einer kleinen Gruppe vielleicht besuchen - was haltet ihr davon? Natürlich nur, wenns von seiner Seite her in Ordnung geht.

Ich halt Tom die Daumen, dass es wieder gut wird.

----------


## noox

Ich wünsch Tom alles, alles Gute für die Operation morgen!

----------


## cyberuhu

Auch von mir baldige Besserung!

Und du kennst des Sprichwort doch: Wos di ned umbringt mocht di härter!  :Wink:

----------


## Poison :)

> man kann nur wünschen das alles wieder so wird wies vorher war!

 das ist mit abstand das wichtigste !!! 
viel glück und alles gute für morgen ,tom  :Way To Go:

----------


## klamsi

ja tom....schau dast wieda fit wirst ! damitst die wieda aufs bike schwingen kanst um ordentlich gas zu geben und mir wieda super fotos von dir geniesen kenan !

----------


## Pethem

Ein Gedicht für Tom (um himmels willen nicht ernst nehmen):

oida jetzt fallt ma nix ein, ur zaach

na dann nochmal gute besserung. das gedicht hol ich nach.

ps: hoffentlich hast du einen kompententeren op assistenen als dich  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Dr. Dollar

> Sollte es für Tom passen, und ein Besuch nicht zu stressig sein, können wir uns zsammtun und ihn in einer kleinen Gruppe vielleicht besuchen - was haltet ihr davon? Natürlich nur, wenns von seiner Seite her in Ordnung geht.


ich würde da mal nix überstürzen. soweit ich weiss, muss man bei nem hüftbruch eh ewig lange im bett liegen. und so wie es sich anhört, glaube ich ned, dass er es sehr kuhl findet in seinem derzeitigen zustand, wenn da ne menschenmenge anstiefelt und ihn wie einen affen begafft. lassts mal die op vorbeiziehen und ihn wieder halbwex fit werden...

----------


## Endurance

> ich würde da mal nix überstürzen. soweit ich weiss, muss man bei nem hüftbruch eh ewig lange im bett liegen. und so wie es sich anhört, glaube ich ned, dass er es sehr kuhl findet in seinem derzeitigen zustand, wenn da ne menschenmenge anstiefelt und ihn wie einen affen begafft. lassts mal die op vorbeiziehen und ihn wieder halbwex fit werden...


dehalb dachte ich an nächste woche oder besser bei mir, nächstes wochenende... wär aber sicher fein wenn wir n paar sind!

----------


## Strunki

:EEK!:  
Waaas, unser Tom??
Ich wünsche dir gute gute Besserung, und hoffe die OP ist/wird gut verlaufen heute!
Freucht mich aber, dass du wieder Witze machen kannst!  :Mr. Yellow:  

Gruß aus Berlin
Der Matze

PS: Auch gute Besserung vom gesamten WOFFM-Team

----------


## Rynee

Gute besserung auch von mir, und schnelle genesung!
Kopf hoch,
reini

----------


## Mexx

Wünsche dem Tom gute Besserung!

----------


## willivanilli

na dann von mir auch noch gute besserung und viel glück bei der op.

gruß
willy

----------


## Nose

unbekannterweise mal gute besserung!

hab erst mein schlüsselbein auskuriert (naja, die schrauben und plattn sind immernoch drin) und kann mir vorstellen wie übel sowas ist!

gib acht auf dich!  :Smile:

----------


## kruemmel

...auch die suppenhühner, kücken und gockeln wünschen dir das beste und rasche genesung!

----------


## Bergabradfahrer

Guuuuuuuuuute Besserung Tom!!!

----------


## Martix

aaaaalso: war heute beim meister hauke im krankenhaus zu besuch.

ich komm ins zimmer und liegen zwei verrunzelte männer in ihren betten. ich hab mir den schock aber nicht anmerken lassen und mal freundlich in die runde gegrüßt. wollte mich mit dem patienten links schon anfreunden und hab ihn halt amal gfragt was passiert war... als ich erkannte das ich in der falschen abteilung war. als ich dann ins richtige zimmer kam war der schock aber um nichts geringer nur der verrunzelte mann der dort lag hat wesentlich mehr blödsinn geredet. 
also war ich richtig!

wie ihr dem vorherigen satz also entnehmen könnt gehts tom vom kopf her, sofern man das überhaupt sagen kann, wieder gut. oder sagen wir so: es ist alles wieder so wie vorher - um nicht maßlos zu übertreiben.

becken und hüfttechnisch gesehen siehts eher bescheiden aus. rein äußerlich sieht man nur einen klitzekleinen blauen, gelben, grünen, roten fleck - von der schulter bis zum knie. 
morgen wird er genagelt. er freut sich schon richtig drauf, aber ich glaub er hat das mit dem naglen falsch verstanden...
ich wollte ihm aber seine illusion nicht nehmen, weil vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die schönste freude!

8-10 wochen hat er danach zeit sich mit den ca. 300 krankenschwestern zu vergnügen, die permanent um ihn herumschwirren. wie macht der mann das? nicht mal im unterhemd ist er zu bremsen...

er lässt sich schon mal allerherzlichst für die ganzen genesungswünsche bedanken und war geschüttelt und gerührt wegen der regen anteilnahme!

liegen tut er im meidlinger unfallkrankenhaus stock 3/abteilung 4 (komisch das er in der irrenabteilung liegt - aber wird schon seinen grund haben ;-)  ), zimmer 5 ( 3,4,5 ur easy cheesy zu merken). allerdings wärs halt wünschenswert, wenn net das ganze dh-board auf einmal aufkreuzt. also sprechts euch a bissl zam und besuchts ihn häufchenweise. am besten gegen anmeldung und terminabsprache, schön übern tag verteilt  :Smile: 

besuchszeit sind von ca. 13-19 uhr.

----------


## Poison :)

danke martin!

da scheint der tom -sofern man das sagen darf- schon wieder der alte zu sein  :Smile:  

wünsch ihm viel glück beim nageln morgen, werd bald fit!  :Way To Go: 

8-10 wochen im KH? derb...machs gut junge!

lg kevin

----------


## pAz

freut mich auch,dass zu hören!

alles gute weiterhin und schnelle besserung

----------


## solidsnake

gute news!  :Smile:  und sehr schöner bericht martix!  :Big Grin: 


wünsch dem tom alles gute, passt, dass der kopf wieder heil is und die hüfte wirds sicher auch werdn!

----------


## mankra

Super zu hören.

----------


## StefanGT

habs grad glesen, oiso von mir und mein dad natürlich auch alles gute an unseren lieblingsfotografen...!!!!

und das er mir bald wieder gesund wird und wieder fotos machen kann, immerhin bist da anzige der sogoa mich schnell ausschaun lassen kann *gg*

----------


## noox

Danke für'n Bericht! Viel Spass - äh - Alles Gute beim Nageln morgen!

----------


## dita

Guten Morgen,

ich hab gestern an anruf vom tom bekommen - er lässt euch alle schön grüßen. ich werd voraussichtlich nächste woche nach wien fahren und ihn besuchen. 

lg edith

----------


## Mtb-Flo

Schön zu hören, dass ihm schon etwas besser geht.

----------


## estelar

Ich freu mich sehr, dass es Tom wieder besser geht.

----------


## Loki

hab das letzte woche von ALEX gehört und konnte es soweit nicht glauben. witzigerweise war die nachricht richtig aufbauend, da wir auf dem weg nach willingen in den park waren. naja, anscheinend hat unser tom noch mehr als glück gehabt und mehr als einen verdammt schnellen schutzengel gehabt.

ich wünsche (unbekannterweise) eine schnelle und vollständige genesung!

----------


## pagey

soll das forum vom TOM schön grüssen lassen...

gut gehts dem armen leider ned aber er is a zacher hund und wird bestimmt wieder fit !!! da mach i ma überhaupt kane sorgen !

besucher müssen scho fast nummern ziehen soviele leut gehen da ein und aus  :Smile:   aber er freut sich bestimmt über jeden denn die laaaange zeit die er noch durchbeissen muss im spital is sicher ganz schö zach !  

bald hat er wohl sicher seinen laptop in der nähe und wird ein lebenszeichen von sich geben  :Smile: 

durchhalten tom !!!

----------


## estelar

> besucher müssen scho fast nummern ziehen soviele leut gehen da ein und aus   aber er freut sich bestimmt über jeden denn die laaaange zeit die er noch durchbeissen muss im spital is sicher ganz schö zach !


Ich werd ihn ein wengerl später besuchen, wenn der erste Andrang auf den "Star" vorbei ist  :Wink:  und die harte Zeit der letzten Wochen kommt.

----------


## Martix

war grad wieder beim tom.

momentan gehts ihm sehr beschissen. hat pausenlos krämpfe im linken oberschenkel. mit dem nagel durchs knie wird das ganze bein mit momentan 14 kg zug von der hüfte weggezogen, damit diese heilen kann.

er kann nicht schlafen und ist verständlicher weiße ziemlich down zur zeit.

seine beine spürt er immer noch nicht. im knochenmark der wirbelsäule sind die splitter von der hüfte. momentan können die ärzte und vor allem tom nur abwarten. drücken wir ihm fest die daumen, dass es nur an der schwellung liegt, dass er nichts spürt in den beinen.

er freut sich auch wahnsinnig über besuche und bedankt sich für den zeitvertreib. in seiner folterbank wir er jetzt noch ca. 8 wochen eingespannt sein. für besuche also jede menge zeit!

----------


## pAz

> momentan gehts ihm sehr beschissen. hat pausenlos krämpfe im linken oberschenkel. mit dem nagel durchs knie wird das ganze bein mit momentan 14 kg zug von der hüfte weggezogen, damit diese heilen kann.


 :Frown:  kann mir garned vorstellen wie unangenehm dass ein muss





> ca. 8 wochen


das ist eine lange zeit,gute besserung @ tom

----------


## mankra

> seine beine spürt er immer noch nicht. im knochenmark der wirbelsäule sind die splitter von der hüfte. momentan können die ärzte und vor allem tom nur abwarten. drücken wir ihm fest die daumen, dass es nur an der schwellung liegt, dass er nichts spürt in den beinen.!


Das hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen. D.h. er hat seine Beine seit dem Crash nichtmehr gespürt und bewegen können?

----------


## Martix

naja, seine beine bewegen sich aber er sagt er kanns nicht wirklich steuern und er hat halt net gscheit gefühl darin. er merkt zwar berührungen und kälte in den zechen aber er sagt das gehört net wirklich zu ihm zur zeit.

----------


## mankra

Aber wenigsten etwas, hat sich oben noch schlimmer angehört.
Eigene Knochensplitter ins Rückenmark..... hab ich auch noch nicht gehört bis jetzt.

----------


## FUXL

ja bist du deppat!  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   
tom altes haus! das kanns doch nciht sein!!  :Frown:   :Frown:   
wünsch dir wirklcih a gute besserung und das alles wieder wird!  
schöne grüsse vom anderen ende österreichs! 
mfg
Fuxl

----------


## Joker

Tom, Allerbeste Besserung alter Draufgänger! Werd schnell gesund und fit(ter)  :Smile:  

Viele Grüße & Hoffe es geht Dir gut, 
Fritz

----------


## georg

Das hört sich ja schlimm an!  :EEK!:   Tom, was führst du denn auf? Das in deinen alten Tagen.. mußt a bisserle aufpassen auf dich!  :EEK!:  




> in seiner folterbank wir er jetzt noch ca. 8 wochen eingespannt sein


 Naja, das hat dann wenigstens den Vorteil, daß er ein bisserle länger wird. Dann wird er ein Mann zu dem man aufschaun kann. (c) jazzblu  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:   :Big Grin:  Schöne Grüße ins Spital, du hast dir echt die beste Jahreszeit dafür ausgesucht. Draußsen ist es uuuurheiß, die Mädels zeigen so viel Haut, dass man nicht weiß wo mann zuerst hinschaun soll, also wirklich echt grauslich! Du hast es dagegen schön klimatisiert, hübsche Schwestern die keusch eingepackt sind, echt toll.  :Big Grin:   :Smile: 

Nö, tauschen will ich nicht, das mußt du schon selber genießen. Aber schau' dasd da schnell wieder rauskommst. D.I.K.W.S.E.B.*

 :Smile: 

_*Dies Ist Kein Wunsch Sondern Ein Befehl_

----------


## BATMAN

> ...mit dem nagel durchs knie wird das ganze....


Laß Dir fei kein Scheiß andrehen. Nur Carbon gibt Stylepunkte.  :Big Grin:  
Vielleicht schaut ja auch ne Easton Carbonhüfte raus  :Smile:

----------


## longplayparkcri

hi tom! 
ich wünsche dir gute besserung und viel kraft für deine genesung!
lass dich nicht unter kriegen! 
lg cri

----------


## estelar

> Das hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen. D.h. er hat seine Beine seit dem Crash nichtmehr gespürt und bewegen können?


Dacht ich mir auch, als ich die Nachricht weiter oben gelesen hab  :Frown: 

Die Genesung wird sicher viel Zeit brauchen. Na mal schaun, was ich mir einfallen lass als Aufmunterung für einen Besuch (Blumen kann man dem toughen Tom ja nicht bringen, oder  :Wink: )

----------


## Martix

alles kannst ihm bringen. nur keine süßigkeiten - davon hat er bis 2010 genug!  :Smile:

----------


## pagey

hm...na dann werd ich öfter zum naschen vorbeischaun  :Smile:

----------


## Anit'air'

He Tom, alles, alles Leibe und gute Besserung. Das wird schon wieder.
Weißt ja eh, lass dich nicht unterkriegen.

Also jetzt reichts aber wieder mit den Verletzungen.
Wisst ihr den nicht: Schürzten ist schwuuuul!!

Hab auch vom Niki Siedl gehört, ist in Vösendorf schwer gestürzt, Kambein und Schulter.

Das ist ech Sch...!

Also allen Verletzen Biker gute Besserung! 
(Ich mit meinem geflickten Seitenband fühle echt mit)

----------


## FLo33

Seas Tom oide Hittn!

Das gibts doch gar nicht, is stürzen mit schwerwiegenden Folgen der Negativ-Trend des Jahres oder wie? Wünsch dir von meiner Warte aus alles alles Gute und dast in guten med. Händen bist.

Bei mir wird sichs auch noch länger ziehen, 3 Bänder sind ab, die Kapsel gerissen und ein kleiner Splitter geistert im Sprunggelenk rum. Darf also auch mit Anita zam a bissl mitfühlen...

Halt die Ohren steif und laß dir gscheit Painkillers geben und dich ned unterkriegen! Des wird wieder!

----------


## georg

Liebe Grüße vom Tom an alle, er läßt sich sehr schön bedanken für die vielen Besuche!  :Smile:   :Way To Go: 

Man kann sagen was man will, über die Runterheizer schimpfen, aufregen was für Irre so im Forum rumhängen.. wenns wirklich drauf ankommt ist die Downhillergemeinde die beste!  :Way To Go:  :Biggrin:   :Cool:   :Thumb Up:   :Group Hug:

----------


## Charly82

Soll auch alle nochmal recht schön grüßen lassen von ihm! Er freut sich über jede kleine Abwechslung, die er bekommen kann. Ruft ihn an, besucht ihn! 

Thumbs up, Tom!!!!

----------


## Kaz

Hi Tom,
hoffentlich bekommst du bald deinen Laptop an´s Bett!

Kann mit dir fühlen. Hatte bei meinem Unfall auch so einen beschissenen Nagel durch´s Knie. Ist echt nicht fein. Überhaupt wenn chaotische Besucher immer wieder drann rumpeln  :Wink:  

An das Liegen gewöhnt man sich mit der Zeit. Wenn man viel Besuch hat, vergehen die Tage GOTT SEI DANK auch etwas schneller. Solltest du jedoch trotzdem Tipps bzgl. Beschäftigungen im Liegen  :Redface:  benötigen, kannst du dich natürlich gerne melden!

Wünsch dir eine Gute Besserung und nerv die Krankenschwestern!

Ganz ganz liebe Grüße aus Saalbach Hinterglemm

downhillschweinchen
ach ja, danke für den tollen spitznamen  :Smile:  
und ...
...mampf die Süßigkeiten bitte nicht alleine!

----------


## der koch

habs erst jetzt gelesen da ich keinen eigenen i-net zugang hab. was machst du für sachen in dem hohen alter - überholen? wir alten männer sollen doch nur noch langsam fahren...... alles gute auf jeden fall auch von mir!!!

----------


## Tom

Hallo alle erstmal ,Bitte entschuldigt meine schreibweise es ist nichteinfach etwas zu tippen wenn man sich so gut wie garnicht bewegen kann . Ich bin einfach ueberwaeltigt von den vielen zuschriften und gesesungswuenschen und auch wenn ihr es mir nicht zutraut ich bin oefter am weinen als ihr es euch vorstellen koennt . Was in meinem Leben im moment abgeht ist nur schwer zu beschreiben aber ich bin sehr froh das es euch alles gibt den ihr gebt mir sehr viel kraft die ich ich im moment sehr gut gebrauchen kann . Mein erster danke gilt meinen erstrettern die wirklich perfekt gehandelt haben ,ich glaube joerg und markus waren da auch dabei ,bitte verzeiht wenn ich nicht alle erwahne ich habe eine gute woche einen kompletten filmriss. an die intensiv in neukirchen kann ich mich garnicht mehr erinnern erst wieder an die ueberstellung ins meidlinger ukh . momentaner status sieht so aus ,linke huefte ist zertruemmert und muss gegen ein kuenstliche ersetzt werden .rechtes becken ist dreimal gebrochen und wird mit platten versschraubt.splitter von der huefte duerften im nervenkanal der wirblsaule stecken und dafuer verantwortlich sein das ich beide beine nicht bewegen kann ,ich bete das ich dieser zustand wieder aendert. drei rippen sind gebrochen un die die niere un die blase sind gequetscht.ein finger ist gebrochen ,prellungen am ganzen koerper und abschuerfungen kommen noch dazu ,ein blutgerinnsel im kopf macht acu leichte probleme . Im moment sieht es nicht so aus als ob ich in diesem jahr das krankehaus noch verlassen koennte ,und danach beginnt eine lange rea. Schmerzen sind mein taeglicher begleiter ,doch immer wenn es am schlimmsten wird denke ich an euch und euren zuspruch  ,ihr koennt euch nicht ausmalen was das bewirkt. Ich danke euch wirklich allen sehr herzlich das es euch gibt und hoffe ihr lasst mich auch die naechste zeit nicht alleine .Danke maedls und jungs ich werd euch das niemals vergessen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## XXfreeriderXX

:EEK!:  Oh mann!!! :EEK!:  
Ich hab mir gar nicht gedacht dass es solange dauern wird!!
Ja dann noch guuuuuuuutttttttteeeeee Bessereung und viel glück auf dem Weg zur heilung!!!!!
Und natürlich schnelle genesung!!!!!!!!!

----------


## estelar

Die Worte, die Tom schreibt, berühren mich sehr. Ich werd ihn am Mittwoch nachmittag besuchen - falls jemand mitkommen mag, sehr gerne! Hab auch schon ein kleines "Geschenk" für ihn ausgesucht, hoff, dass es ihm Freude machen wird (neinnein, keine Süßigkeiten  :Wink: ).

----------


## mafa

hey tom, schön von dir zu hören.
oh mein gott, sag hast du dir irgendwas nicht gebrochen?
das klingt ja alles fürchterlich!!
Da hast du dir aber genau überlegt wie du den baum treffen musst damit er so einen schaden anrichten kann.
aber du lässt dich von sowas sicher nicht unterkriegen! hast ja schon andere sachen durchgestanden, da schaffst du das auch.

ich wünsch dir, dass sich dein zustand möglichst bald zum besseren ändert.
wenn ich einmal in richtung wien unterwegs bin, würd ich gern bei dir vorbeischaun um dich zu ärgern  :Twisted: 

lg
martin

----------


## schnur

na, des is oag! 
tom, stark bleiben! du schaffst das schon! :Wink:

----------


## estelar

Klar schafft er das, da bin ich mir auch ganz sicher!

Viel Kraft Tom!

----------


## noox

Ich weiß gar nicht was ich sagen soll. Es ist ja erst mit der Zeit rausgekommen, was wirklich alles passiert ist. 

Das wichtigste ist dass das mit den Beinen wieder wird. Da können wir echt nur alle hoffen und beten. Wenn Hoffnung da ist, sind vorübergehende Schmerzen nur halb so wild. Aber das Ungewisse frisst einen auf. Da musst du echt stark sein! 

Ich denke du bist medizinisch bestens versorgt, sodass sie deine Hüfte und dein Becken wieder so zusammenbaun, dass die nach der Abheilung schmerzfrei werden.

Bei den letzten Fahrten habe ich öfters an dich gedacht. Hat's nicht schon jeden mal irgendwo verschlagen - zwischen zwei Bäumen? Grad noch beim Baum vorbei. Meist geht es sich aus. Aber es kann sich auch mal nicht ausgehen. 

Ich habe mich eigentlich schon ziemlich gefreut, mit dir und meinen neuen/deinen alten Bike mal eine Runde zu drehen. Aber jetzt ist erst mal wichtig, dass du wieder gesund wirst!

In der Zwischenzeit alles Gute Tom! Durchbeissen. Geduld haben. Und wir müssen alle zusammenhelfen, dass das mit den Beinen wieder wird!


PS: Ich muss das Montag noch mit da Firma abklären, aber ich habe vor, dass ich Dienstag oder Mittwoch späteren Nachmittag von Linz aus zu Tom fahre. Falls jemand Interesse zum Mitfahren hat.

----------


## dita

tom du wirst wieder - davon sind wir alle fest überzeugt und du musst es auch sein! 

roberto und ich werden voraussichtlich am mittwoch nach wien fahren - wird ja fast ein legenden-treffen wenn ich so lese, wer am mittwoch noch aller dort ist  :Wink:

----------


## Savage

Nochmal alles gute Tom, ich hoffe du wirst schnell wieder Kraft Tanken um schon bald ganz gesund zu sein  :Luck:

----------


## Wohli

Von mir auch noch mal alles Gute und eine schnelle Genesung! WEiß Du schaffst das!

----------


## Mtb-Flo

Schön dass du wieder selbst hier schreibst Tom. Wünsch dir auch nochmals alles gute und eine rasche Besserung und dass alles wieder gut wird.

ps. wie wärs mit nem benefizrace um tom bei den rehakosten zu helfen? wer hatn des beim wolfi gmacht?

----------


## BoB

hallo tom, 

ich bin auch froh mal wieder was von dir zu lesen und ich bin sicher, dass das alles wieder in ordnung kommt. 

alles gute und liebe grüsse,

martin

----------


## fipu

Ciao Tom!

Hei, auch ich wünsche dir viel Kraft in der Zeit, die du nun zu bewältigen hast!

Du wirst es packen!!! Alles Gute, schnelle und vorallem vollständige Genesung!! 

Ich denke, wir hier aus dem Board sind alle in Gedanken bei dir!!! Ich bins auf jedenfall...

Gruss

----------


## estelar

Der Glaube versetzt Berge - und ich denk, wir alle glauben daran, dass Tom wieder genesen wird. Die mentale Unterstützung in der kommenden Zeit wird wichtig sein.

Ich freu mich schon, wenn ich ihn besuchen und ein bissl Kraft geben kann!

----------


## pagey

> Ich freu mich schon, wenn ich ihn besuchen und ein bissl Kraft geben kann!


das braucht er auch....besuche sind momentan das einzige das ihm die zeit vertreibt...und er betont immer wieder wie sehr in das freut !!

leute die ihn kennen und ned weit weg sind haben also keine ausrede nicht bei ihm vorbeizuschaun....

----------


## mankra

Dere Tom
Shit, wieviele Bäume hast Du umgeknickt, Du mußt ja mehrfach eingeschlagen haben. Echt unfaßbar, wieviel bei einem Sturz verletzt wurde, da fehlen mir echt die Worte.
Auch von mir gute und schnelle Genessung.

----------


## klamsi

seas 
daugt ma dast die moi meldest....hama zumindest moi ein lebenszeichen von dir !!!! 
verletzungen klingen richtig sch...... und a wans lang dauert wichtig is das wieda gut verheilt !.....wünsch da euso nu gute besserung !!!  :Beer:

----------


## Merzl

Hallo Tom!

Habe gerade deinen Zustandsbericht gelesen. Nach unserem letzten Besuch bei Dir hoffe ich trotzdem dass alles wieder in Ordnung kommt. Wie ich Dir angedroht habe komme ich nächste Woche mal wieder auf einen Besuch zu Dir um Dich ein bissl zu nerven. Evtl. am Dienstag. Hängst ja sowieso blos im Bett rum. Solltest das nächste mal was besseres schreiben, wollten eigentlich mal wieder was vernünftiges mit Dir anstellen. Halt die Ohren steif, wir denken immer an Dich dass alles wieder gut wird!!!!! 

Grüße von Verena, Philipp und Markus

----------


## Tyrolens

Servus Tom,


Klingt zwar ein bißchen abgedroschen, aber ich bin mir ganz sicher, dass du das alles schon schaffen wirst. Den Willen hast dazu hast du ja und unsere Ärzte gehören auch eher zu den guten. 
Wie man mancher Orts zu sagen pflegt: Wer weiß, wozu´s gut war. Klingt zwar in solchen Situationen auch wieder etwas dämlich, aber wer weiß? Jedenfalls hast du jetzt sehr viel Zeit zum Nachdenken...


Viele Grüsse und gute Besserung

Thomas

----------


## mario

wie is es eigentlich passiert?  
wünsch gute besserung

----------


## dolcho

Hey Tom,

weiß ned ob du mich kennst...haben uns nur ein oder zwei mal kurz unterhalten...
aber naja...will jetzt hier ned rumsülzen oder so...is ned meine Art...
nur so viel...hab ich mal irgendwo gehört...und find ich ganz passend:

If you want things hard enough, you will overcome anything !

Machs gut...und nächstes Jahr bist wieder dabei...gell !

----------


## pAz

alles GUTE tom, was du geschrieben hast klingt wirklich schlimm, kaum zu glauben,dass dies alles von einem sturz mit dem bike ist  :Frown: 

du schaffst das!

lg patrick

----------


## andi

auch von mir die besten Genesungswünsche.....

lass es raus, wenn dir die Trauer kommt
und arbeite sie später auf
die Trauer ist ein wichtiger Bestandteil der Regeneration
sei froh das du noch lebst!

auf das du wieder gehen wirst :Angel:  
Andreas

----------


## Poison :)

hey tom!

einerseits superschön von dir zu hören (lesen)
andererseits schreckliche zeilen, die man da liest!  :Frown:  
obwohl das nichtmal annähernd das wiederspiegelt,was du derzeit durchmachst...

ALLES gute....dass du wieder fit wirst!
speziell für deine beine werden wir beten u. hoffen!

lg kevin

----------


## Siento

hallo tom!

wünsch dir auch alles gute! Das wird schon wieder, den willen hast du sicher und sehr sehr viele leute die hinter dir stehen und dich zu 100 % motivieren und unterstützen!

lg aus schweden
/Marcus

----------


## Bloodhound

Hi Tom, 
auch ich möchte mich in die Reihe der jenigen Stellen die an dich Denken, Dir die Daumen drücken und Dir den Rücken stärken.
Nachdem was man so alles gelesen hat, kann man nur sagen, Wenn du es soweit geschafft hast, schaffst du den Rest ERST RECHT!!!!

Das wichtigste ich doch, das du bei klarem Verstand bist.

Und in der Reha rennen die geilsten Weiber rum. Die auch alle ne Telefonenummer für dich haben  :Wink:  

Schöne sonnige Grüße aus Potsdam und gute Besserung
Tobias

----------


## XXfreeriderXX

> Hi Tom, 
> auch ich möchte mich in die Reihe der jenigen Stellen die an dich Denken, Dir die Daumen drücken und Dir den Rücken stärken.
> Nachdem was man so alles gelesen hat, kann man nur sagen, Wenn du es soweit geschafft hast, schaffst du den Rest ERST RECHT!!!!
> 
> Das wichtigste ich doch, das du bei klarem Verstand bist.
> 
> Und in der Reha rennen die geilsten Weiber rum. Die auch alle ne Telefonenummer für dich haben  
> 
> Schöne sonnige Grüße aus Potsdam und gute Besserung
> Tobias



Sehr schön gesagt!!!!!
Also:
DU SCHAFFST ES!!!
(nicht nur mit den n mädels in der Reha :Wink:  !!!



Gute besserung und schnelle Genesung!!

Lg Matze

----------


## Bloodhound

thx  :Wink:

----------


## Nose

ja krasse geschichte!

ne neue hüfte? oarg. 

aber das haben schon leute vor dir überstanden die nicht so ne community im rücken hatten, also wirst du das auch überstehn!  :Smile: 

gute gute besserung!

----------


## noox

Ich war heute mit Bob beim Tom. Ronny ist auch noch dazugekommen. Und da mir Tom Sabotageakte angedroht hat, wenn ich keinen Eintrag hier mache, muss ich wohl oder übel  :Big Grin:   :Mrgreen: 

Das Wichtigste: Da Tom hat seinen Schmäh net verloren! Da ist er ganz der Alte! Damit das so bleibt, kommt's vorbei und besucht ihn. Er freut sich echt  und es ist wirklich wichtig für ihn. Die Zeit im Krankenhaus ist lang und fad genug. 

Aber es ist verdammt zach, weil ja nicht klar ist, wie's mit den Beinen weitergeht. Hoffen, dass das die Schwellungen sind, die die nächsten Tagen zurückgehen sollten. Und die nächtlichen und täglichen Schmerzen wegen der Krämpfe, die ihn nicht schlafen lassen.

Es gibt dann noch so kleinere Probleme, wie der Nagel durch's Knie zum Spannen, der aus Stahl ist, wo er doch normalerweise nicht mal an seine Bikes Stahlschrauben lässt, wenn's die in Titan auch gibt  :Big Grin:  Aber das soll er euch dann selber erzählen, wenn ihr vorbeischaut.

Übrigens, freut es ihn echt wahnsinnig, eure Zeilen hier zu lesen.

Tom, ich wünsch da echt so, dass des mit den Beinen wieder wird! Wenn dann die Schmerzen aufhören, ist's zwar noch a langer Weg, aber mit den spitzen Ärzten und Freunden stehst des durch.

----------


## fipu

> Das Wichtigste: Da Tom hat seinen Schmäh net verloren! Da ist er ganz der Alte! Damit das so bleibt, kommt's vorbei und besucht ihn. Er freut sich echt und es ist wirklich wichtig für ihn. Die Zeit im Krankenhaus ist lang und fad genug.


Tja, Sursee ist leider halt doch einen Stück entfernt von Wien. Aber wer weiss, vielleicht verschlägt es mich dieses Jahr in den Ferien mal nach Österreich zum DH'len. Soll ja fast so schön sein wie in der Schweiz...  :Big Grin:  

Hei Tom, nochmals alles Gute und viel Kraft!!

----------


## ClemDMC

Haben heut an Tom besucht, Roberto, Dita und ich.

Ich bewundere ihn! 
Er ist trotz der ganzen Geschichte ganz der Alte, ist voller Zuversicht und Energie! Die ganzen tollen Posts hier im Forum baun ihn extrem auf und berühren ihn sehr!  :Smile: 

In diesem zug muss ich jetzt auch mal ein großes Lob unsrer Szene aussprechen. Ein solcher Zusammehalt und eine solche Unterstürtzung ist nicht selbstverständlich und etwas sehr besonderes!

----------


## Roberto

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.... -  also telefonierts fleißig mit dem Tom und besucht ihn ..... - so werden die prognostizierten 14 Krankenhaus-Wochen dann doch "etwas kürzer"....
lg, Roberto





> Haben heut an Tom besucht, Roberto, Dita und ich.
> 
> Ich bewundere ihn! 
> Er ist trotz der ganzen Geschichte ganz der Alte, ist voller Zuversicht und Energie! Die ganzen tollen Posts hier im Forum baun ihn extrem auf und berühren ihn sehr! 
> 
> In diesem zug muss ich jetzt auch mal ein großes Lob unsrer Szene aussprechen. Ein solcher Zusammehalt und eine solche Unterstürtzung ist nicht selbstverständlich und etwas sehr besonderes!

----------


## estelar

Tom hat immens viel mentale Stärke. Jeder Besuch baut ihn weiter auf, und ich wünsch Tom sehr, dass es so weiter aufwärts geht, jeden Tag ein bissl besser.

Wer ihn besuchen geht, vergesst's nicht, ins gestern von Roberto und Dita hinterlegte "Gästebuch" reinzuschreiben  :Smile:

----------


## Poison :)

hab gerade (leider nur kurz) mit dem tom telefoniert!
er is heute total fertig, hat schmerzen und bekommt wenig mit  :Frown:  
besucht ihn die nächsten tage+wochen, er braucht uns! 
werd so balds geht nach wien fahren! 
lg kevin

----------


## georg

@noox: Bei einer Schraube die wieder raus soll, ist Stahl vielleicht eh besser, weil Titan wird vom Knochen umwachsen. Hatte selber mal genügend Schräubchen.. außerdem biegen sich Titanschrauben so grauslich.. :

Alles Gute Tom! Ich bring dir nächste Woche mal ein Batzerl Titan ins Spital, damit du was zum Angreifen und Streicheln hast!  :Smile:   :Wink: 

 :Mr. Red:

----------


## cyberuhu

> Ich bring dir nächste Woche mal ein Batzerl Titan ins Spital, damit du was zum Angreifen und Streicheln hast!


 Genau über a Titan - Kuschelhaserl gfreit er si sicher!  :Big Grin: 

Alles Gute noch!

----------


## Tom

Hallo leutln 

Wieder einmal eine kurze meldung ;zu mehr fehlt noch die kraft . 
Ich Danke euch allen viellmals fuer die grossartige unterstuetzung und den vielen zuspruch .ES ist einfach ueberwaeltigend was sich die letzte zeit abgespielt hat hier im krankenhaus und ich wuerd mir so sehr wuenschen das es noch lange so bleibt ,es tut so gut wenn man nicht alleine ist . Was die beine angeht so ist die zeit abgelaufen und jetzt hilft nur mehr der glaube ,davon habe ich aber dank euch noch genug,und selbst wenn ich es nicht mehr schaffen sollte nochmal aufzustehen ,liegenbleiben werde ich trotzdem nicht . macht es gut und habt spass am biken ich hatte es immer ,der semmering sieht mich mit sicherheit wieder .

----------


## fipu

Hoppla, das hört sich ja nicht so gut an...

Aber ich glaube auch immer noch, dass das wieder kommt! Nur Mut Tom! Es kommt wieder gut!

Wünsche dir nochmals alles gute! Auch weiterhin viel Kraft in dieser sehr schweren Zeit! Und dass dich viele Leute besuchen und aufmuntern werden, damit du weiterhin siehst und merkst, dass du nicht alleine bist! Und das bist du ganz und gar nicht!


Gruss und viel Kraft

Fipu

----------


## estelar

Servus Tom, 

wegen deinen Beinen, das klingt zunächst einmal nicht gut. Es stimmt mich nachdenklich. Aber du bist stark, und die Hoffnung ist groß. Es stehen viele viele Leute hinter dir, und ich habe das bestimmte Gefühl, du wirst dich weiterhin vor Besuchen von uns nicht erretten können  :Smile:  Gemeinsam geht sich der Weg leichter, die Zuversicht ist da!

----------


## pAz

du schaffst das TOM!
alle werden dich weiterhin so kräftig unterstützen um das zu schaffen! 
lg patrick

----------


## Cru Jones

Mir gehen viel Gedanken durch den Kopf, wenn ich die Zeilen von Tom lese. Ich kann kaum die treffenden Worte finden, aber ich glaube daran, dass der Tom seinen Weg findet, egal, wie diese Geschichte ausgeht. Und natürlich hoffe ich, dass der Tom seine Beine dereinst wieder spürt und benützen kann, der Wille hat schon über manchen medizinischen Befund gesiegt!

----------


## rembox

Oh Gott...

Ich bin ja nun wirklich niemand, der bei jedem Kram Mitleid daherheuchelt, darum kann man es -wie man möchte- fast doppelt werten.

Ich wünsch dir auf jedenfall alles erdenklich gute auf dem Weg der Besserung! Auf das du den richtigen Zweig erwischst und dich auf keinen Fall unterkriegen lässt!

toi toi toi.

----------


## Charly82

Alles gute Tom!!! Du schaffst es!

----------


## Nikee

Hallo Tom!

Ich bin ganz weg... Ich schau ja nur hin und wieder auf´s Board und hab diesen Thread Post für Post mit ganz mulmigen Gefühl gelesen. Immer im Hinterkopf, dass es eh noch so viele sind und weiter unten sicher bessere Nachrichten stehen... 

Es ist gar nicht vorstellbar wie du dich fühlen musst, darum schreib ich das auch gar nicht, aber ich wünsche dir von ganzem Herzen viel Kraft und Zuversicht. Bitte verlier die Hoffnung nicht, dass deine Genesung vielleicht einfach ein bisschen länger dauert.

Denk an dich und hoffe für dich auf einen guten + vorallem steten Weg der Besserung, Niki

----------


## Patricio

Hallo Tom!

Ich wünsche dir im Namen des gesamten Eisenstädter iron racing Team alles alles Gute!!!!

Mfg Team ironracing

----------


## manfred

seas tom,
habs bisher noch net geschafft mal bei dir vorbeizuschaun, sorry!

werd aber demnächst mal die jungs einpacken und dir einen besuch abstatten!! bis dahin noch alles gute!!!

----------


## Tom

hallo maedels und jungs , heute war ein guter tag den ich hatte nur leichte schmerzen und es kam besuch der mich aufheiterte .
schoen langsam hab ich mich an die situation gewoehnt noch sehr lange liegen zu muessen (noch ca. 12.wochen) und es wird alles hier zur routine. 
Die Beine machen leider noch nix aber ich weiss einfach das das wieder kommt ,moechte ja ein bisschen von meiner saisonkarte ausnutzen am semmering.
Schaud euch eure helme gut an ob sie auch was taugen ,vergesst den style schaut auf die sicherheit . Fuer mich ware es fast vorbei gewesen wenn ich nicht einen tophelm gehabt hatte ,und sogar der ist gebrochen  . Ist wirklich ein sehr ungutes gefuehl wenn man in seiner krankengeschichte liesst ,status bei aufnahme ,akut Lebensbedrohend . Moechte mich wirklich von ganzen herzen beu euch allen bedanken fuer den zuspruch die besuche und den zusammenhalt ,ihr seit die bessten und ichbrauche euch auch ,D A N K E

----------


## cyberuhu

> Fuer mich ware es fast vorbei gewesen wenn ich nicht einen tophelm gehabt hatte ,und sogar der ist gebrochen  .


Wär an der Zeit mal etwas Werbung für deinen Helm, der dir das Leben gerettet hat, zu machen -> was war´s denn für einer?

Freut mich zu hören dass es zwar langsam, aber doch bergauf geht - weiter so!!!

----------


## noox

Hi Tom,

das hör ich gerne! Wenn zumindest mal die Schmerzen weniger werden bzw. was dagegen gemacht werden kann, dann ist ja schon mal ein Problem beim besser werden. 

Wir hoffen, bangen, warten und wünschen dir und uns, dass wir bald gute Neuigkeiten von deinen Beinen hören!

----------


## fipu

Servus Tom

Hoffe auch, dass das mit deinem Beinen wieder gut kommt. 

Wie Noox schon sagte, es ist doch schon ein Fortschritt, dass die Schmerzen etwas abgeklungen sind. Hoffen wir, dass das der Anfang von dem vollständigen Genesungsweg ist!

Habe auch schon oft an die Helmsache gedacht... Wenn ich meinen Troy Lee so in den Händen habe und den Kinnschutz doch ziemlich zusammenbiegen kann. Ich weiss ja nicht. Anders mein MX-Helm, ist zwar etwas schwerer und klobiger, aber richtig gepolstert und da verbiegt sich nix... Hat was, schei$$ auf die Optik, er muss den Zweck voll erfüllen!

Nochmals, gib nicht auf Tom!!! Es stehen alle hinter dir!

----------


## Bine

ich muss sagen mir läufts grad eiskalt den rücken runter...zu mal ich am wochenende selber ziemlich stark auf den kopf gefallen bin!

auf alle fälle wünsch ich dir gute besserung!! starkes durchhaltevermögen, viel glück und stärke!

ich hoffe, dass sich alles zum guten wendet!
also, bleib stark und alles gute!

lg, sabine

----------


## klamsi

> zu mal ich am wochenende selber ziemlich stark auf den kopf gefallen bin!


wieda moi  :Tongue:   :Twisted:  ....na a schlechter scherz i gibs zua  :Wink: 

@tom
is immer super von dir zu hören.....drück dir die daumen dast dei saisonkarten heuer noch ausnutzen kanst !!!.....i bin ma sicher das des mit deine fiass wieda wird so dast schneller pedallieren kanst als alle andern  :Wink: .....erhol dich gut und scahus dast schnell wieda fit wirst,.....bin ma sicher du schaffst des schneller als gedacht !

fg

----------


## Cove Rider

Gute Besserung und alles erdenklich gute Tom!!
Du schaffst das.

----------


## BATMAN

Beim nächsten Rangerstreffen hast für jeden nen Arschtritt frei  :Mr. Red:  
Also schau das Du wieder gesund wirst damit Du anständig durchziehen kannst  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Astarot

wünsch dir auch nochmal alles gute, du schaffst es 100% da bin ich mir sicher, kenn dich zwar end persönlich, aber wenn du wieder fahrbereit bist, müssen wir alle zusammen mal ne runde heizen

----------


## niZo

hey! war ewig nicht im dh-board. habs dann erst vom martin erfahren. ich wünsch dir auch alles alles gute. tom, du bist für viele hier sowas wie ein großer bruder, und der dh-sport und die dh-szene in diesem land hat dir viel zu verdanken! soviel ist klar: wir stehen hinter dir und du packst das! was anderes kommt garnicht in frage!
liebe grüße, niko

----------


## Martix

tom, da oide zechnwockla  :Wink: 

besuche sind erwünscht - vor allem am wochenende, also rein ins UKH meidling auf 3/4/5 (stock/abteilung/zimmer).

----------


## Charly82

es is so geil!! was ihn aber noch gefreut hat, gestern in der früh, schreim ma lieber ned öffentlich  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

wo eine zehe wackelt, wird auch bald a zweite wackeln!

....jetzt gehts dahi....

alles gute weiterhin!!!

schöne Grüße an alle von ihm, lasst nicht nach mit besuchen/anrufen, er hängt da drinnen noch längere zeit, da wirds sicher anständig langweilig  :Wink:

----------


## Ronsn

deree tom!

mi hats grad voll gschreckt..war scho ewig nima im board und daun schau i mal wieda rein und les sowas!!

naja spät aber doch..i wünsch da alles gute und gute besserung! du machst des schon, da bin i sicha!!

greets aus traun,
ron

----------


## Tom

So schaffe es jetzt auch mal wieder selbst zu schreiben. Viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieln Dank fuer die vielen genesungswuensche und besuche die aufmunternden worte und die sympatie die ihr mir entgegenbringt ,ihr ahnt nicht einmal was das ausmacht und was es beteudet wenn man in so einer situation ist . Ich kann das in diesem leben wohl nicht mehr gut machen aber ich werde mich bemuehen. Wuerde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr auch weiterhin nicht aufhoert mich zu besuchen den es ist noch eine sehr lange zeit die ich hier verbringen muss. Aber jeder der ab jetzt kommt darf mir beim zehen wackeln zusehen ,jawol seit zwei tagen kann ich eine zehe selbstaendig bewegen und das ich deshalb mal in traenen ausbreche haette ich mir frueher auch nicht gedacht . Also geniesst das leben und das schoene wetter und wenn euch mal ganz fad ist dann kommt einfach vorbei bei mir ich laufe auch nicht davon.
bye und vieln dank 
Tom

----------


## pAz

freut uns,wider von dir zu hören!
das ist ja mal eine super nachricht,hoffen wir,dass sich die anderen auch zum bewegen anregen lassen  :Smile: 
hoff. schaff ichs bald nach wien zu kommen!

lg

----------


## Poison :)

> ,jawol seit zwei tagen kann ich eine zehe selbstaendig bewegen und das ich deshalb mal in traenen ausbreche haette ich mir frueher auch nicht gedacht .


freut uns riesig sowas zu hören  :Smile:   :Way To Go: 

werd hoffentlich bald nach wien kommen und vorbeischaun!

lg kevin

----------


## Tyrolens

Servus Tom,


Mit den Zehen wackeln, das erinnert mich an Kill Bill. Und wie´s dann bei Kill Bill weiter ging, das wissen wir ja. Deine Rache am Semmeringer FR-Track wird gewaltig sein.  :Wink: 


Viele Grüsse und weiterhin gute Besserung,

Thomas

----------


## fipu

Ciao Tom

Das ist wirklich schön zu hören von deim Zeh! Das ist wohl erst der Anfang vom wieder gut kommen!

Wünsche dir weiterhin alles gute und solche Vortschritte wie bis jetzt!

Gruss

----------


## estelar

> es is so geil!! was ihn aber noch gefreut hat, gestern in der früh, schreim ma lieber ned öffentlich 
> 
> schöne Grüße an alle von ihm, lasst nicht nach mit besuchen/anrufen, er hängt da drinnen noch längere zeit, da wirds sicher anständig langweilig


Ich glaube zu ahnen, was du meinst  :Wink: 

Freu mich sehr, dass es so aufwärts geht! Was auch immense Kraft gibt, die mit Medizin nicht auszugleichen ist: Besuche. Also, aufauf ins UKH  :Smile:

----------


## UiUiUiUi

> seit zwei tagen kann ich eine zehe selbstaendig bewegen und das ich deshalb mal in traenen ausbreche haette ich mir frueher auch nicht gedacht


i wass i bin evtl. a bisserl zu nah am wasser gebaut, aber DER satz freut mich extrem!!!
und äh natürlich die andere gschicht a :P

letzte woche als ich dort war, hat er des no net hinbracht  :Smile: 

alle wiener und leut aus der umgebung besuchts den oiden spinner der brauchts  :Big Grin: 

@ tom ich denk im August hab ich noch amal zeit dich zu besuchen, is zwar a recht anstrengender trip an einem Tag wien und zurück aber wenns hilft :P

gute besserung weiterhin  :Smile:

----------


## pagey

jawohl !!! das sind mal gute neuigkeiten !! 
wir sind jetz wieder im lande, das heisst du hast jetz ka ruhe mehr und wir werden dich wieder nerven  :Wink:

----------


## Sendo

ich wünsch dem tom auch alles gute und gute besserung! Das mit dem Zehen hört sich ja sehr gut an! Da ich selbst mal in der Pflege bei fast vollständig Gelähmten tätig war, kann ich sagen das sich das extremst gut anhört das des mit dem zehen wieder funktioniert!!! Thumps up und grüße aus Oberbayern

----------


## Tom

Hello Mädels und jungs ,die Zehe hat sich jetzt mal vorläufig wieder verabschiedet aber in Ruhe lasse ich die jetzt sicher nimma ,die kann sich schon mal warm einwickeln .  :Smile:  
Wird nach 6.Wochen jetzt schon etwas öde hier drinnen ,dummerweisse hab ich noch nicht mal halbzeit ,hoffe sehr das sich der eine oder andere mal zu mir verirrt damit ich wieder Beweiße habe das es die Außenwelt noch gibt .  :Wink: 
wünsche euch allen ein schönes Weekend

----------


## UiUiUiUi

mhm tom ich schau wohl im august nochmal vorbei und net aufgeben weitermachen und wackeln  :Big Grin:

----------


## mafa

wenn der eine zechn vom vielen wackeln müde is, dann lass ihn halt rasten und wackle mit den anderen!!!
du schaffst das schon, ich drück dir fest die daumen!

----------


## The REVO G

also i würd ma 2 heisse brasilienerinen kuma lassen die ma die ganze zeit

die zechen massieren und ..... grgrgrgr

a bisserl träumen derf ma ja schon nu und des mit deine haxerln des wird 

sicher alles guat verlaufen

WE BELIEVE AND TRUST ON YOU !!!

BESUCH FOLGT IM AUGUST

NICEE GREATS

THE REVO GÄRTNER

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> Hello Mädels und jungs ,die Zehe hat sich jetzt mal vorläufig wieder verabschiedet aber in Ruhe lasse ich die jetzt sicher nimma ,die kann sich schon mal warm einwickeln .


Viell verkrampft vom vielen Wackeln. Da könnte doch eine fesche Masseuse helfen.

----------


## StefanGT

> So schaffe es jetzt auch mal wieder selbst zu schreiben. Viiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieln Dank fuer die vielen genesungswuensche und besuche die aufmunternden worte und die sympatie die ihr mir entgegenbringt ,ihr ahnt nicht einmal was das ausmacht und was es beteudet wenn man in so einer situation ist . Ich kann das in diesem leben wohl nicht mehr gut machen aber ich werde mich bemuehen. Wuerde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr auch weiterhin nicht aufhoert mich zu besuchen den es ist noch eine sehr lange zeit die ich hier verbringen muss. Aber jeder der ab jetzt kommt darf mir beim zehen wackeln zusehen ,jawol seit zwei tagen kann ich eine zehe selbstaendig bewegen und das ich deshalb mal in traenen ausbreche haette ich mir frueher auch nicht gedacht . Also geniesst das leben und das schoene wetter und wenn euch mal ganz fad ist dann kommt einfach vorbei bei mir ich laufe auch nicht davon.
> bye und vieln dank 
> Tom


du brauchst nix mehr gut machen in deinem leben, denn anscheinend hast bisher alles richtig gemacht, sonst wär ned so a durchzug vo besuch bei dir im ukh....!!!

no amoi ois guade, und dasd wieda aufd fiass kummst!!!!!

i hab grad mörder hacken (im sommer *würg*), aber wann sa si irgendwie ausgeht das i nach wien kumm, dann schau i bei dir vorbei, versprochen...

----------


## Sanchez

gestern is ja wieder einer gstürzt mit hubschrauberabtransport! weiß wer wer das war undob derjenige sich was getan hat?

----------


## mankra

Wahrscheinlich schon, zum Spaß holens keinen Hubschrauber 
@Tom, was gibts von Dir neues? Hat sich der oder die Zehen wieder bewegt?

----------


## Tom

Hallo Manfred 
Nicht nur die Zehe bewegt sich im moment  :Smile: .
Ja es tut sich was und wenn ich glück habe bin ich ein paar wochen am weißen Hof zur Reha .
Für mich steht fest das ich wieder laufen und biken kann da gibts keinen zweifel daran ,wennst einmal eigentlich nicht´mehr am leben warst (30 Minuten reanimation) dann bekommst eine andere Einstellung zum Leben . Sehe aber keine Grund meinen geliebten Sport den ich von anfang an seit es ihn gibt betrieben habe zu benden ,hatte ja spaß wie schon lange nicht mehr .  :Wink:  Und wenn es nicht sein soll dann könnt ihr sicher sein das ich mich mit freuden beim ÖRV und wo auch immer für euch und den sport einsetzen werden .  :Wink: 
Ride hart and long

----------


## Poison :)

> Ja es tut sich was und wenn ich glück habe bin ich ein paar wochen am weißen Hof zur Reha .
> Für mich steht fest das ich wieder laufen und biken kann da gibts keinen zweifel daran ,


eine bessere nachricht gibts ja garnicht  :Smile:   :Way To Go: 

lg kevin

----------


## Martix

ich freu mich auch darauf, dass sich der tom sein eis bald selber holen wird können  :Big Grin: 

na im ernst, die momentane entwicklung is glaub ich unpackbar schön für tom und alle beteiligten. ich bin sicher es wird in der tonart weitergehen und die saisonkarte vom tom noch den einen oder anderen höhenmeter am semmering zurücklegen  :Smile:  (und wenns erst zum schifahren ist)

----------


## noox

Wow, wow, wow! Tom, ist das eine schöne Nachricht! 

Du bist eh noch im gleichen Zimmer, oder? Besuchszeit bis 19 Uhr +x, oder? Wenn mir nix von da Firma dazwischen kommt, schau ich morgen späteren Nachmittag/frühen Abend nach einer Semmering Session vorbei.

----------


## mankra

Wunderbar, wirklich schön dies zu lesen. Da klickt man gleich lieber in diesen Thread.

----------


## pAz

super nachrichten und wenns beim hannes passt werd ich auch mitfahren dich besuchen! 
also wahrsch. bis morgen  :Smile:

----------


## Rüdiger

Hey super, solche News hört man gerne!!
Weiter so!!!

----------


## Nikee

VOOOOI KLASS, super Nachrichten!!!!
Ich persönlich hab ja schon immer an deine Zehen geglaubt  :Wink:

----------


## Tom

Daaaaaaaaaaanke ,also an die Zehen hab ich nicht so geglaubt aber bei einem anderen Körperteil war ich mir ganz sicher !! :Mr. Orange:   :Mr. Brown:   :Mr. Red:

----------


## jürGEN

hey tom! das is ja echt mal ne "geile" nachricht  :Big Grin: 
freut mich dass sich deine zehen wieder zurück melden. jetzt wirds ganz rapide bergauf gehen.

----------


## Mexx

Super Leiwand!!!  
Jetzt gehts wieder bergauf!
Gute Besserung noch!

----------


## DasMatti

spitzen news...endlich mal wieder hier im thread.
Freut mich für dich. Vorallem das du wieder biken gehn wirst.

Mach weiter so!

ride on
matti

----------


## solidsnake

Super Nachrichten Tom!!!


erzähl mal ein bisschen mehr, welche fortschritte hast du gemacht, wie wirds weitergehn, etc. etc. ... bin gespannt!

weiterhin schnelle genesung und hoffentlich sieht man sich bald wieder am semmering!

----------


## fipu

Hei Tom, das ist super zu hören!! Mach weiter so!

----------


## Nikee

Tzzz, tyyypisch Mann *ganzrotwerd*

----------


## Tom

Ha Ha ,yeahh ich hab die Nikee zum rotwerden gebracht (schafft sicher net jeder) . :Twisted:  
Also keine ahnung wieso das so ist ?? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :EEK!:   :Mr. Orange:   :Mr. Brown:   :Mr. Red:  
Nur so am Rande ,wer noch lust hat das schöne UKH Meidling zu besuchen sollte sich ranhalten ,ich werd nämlich bald umziehen auf meine Sommerresidenz am weißen Hof . :Stick Out Tongue:  
Ist zwar nicht wirklich vorstellbar und ich werds wohl auch nicht so schnell packen aber so wie es aussieht bekomme ich am 8.8.2007 !!! :Mr. Yellow:  den Nagel aus dem Knie und werde am nächsten Tag operiert ,danach noch zwei Tage zum entspannen und raus hier und ab auf den weißen Hof . Glauben kann ichs noch nicht aber wenn es alles so weiterläuft und sich meine Beine entschließen wieder mit mir zu reden kann ich noch ein bißchen meine Saisonkarte nutzen am semmering  :Mr. Yellow:   :Mr. Red:   :Mrgreen:  .
Ich möchte mich nochmal bei euch allen für den vielen Zuspruch und die vielen Besuche bedanken ,glaubt mir ich wäre nicht mal ansatzweiße soweit ohne euch . Klingt blöd aber es gibt dinge die passieren einfach weil sie passieren müssen . Ich hab mittlerweile auch den Grund warum ich mit dem Baum geknutscht habe und es ist jetzt zumindest etwas leichter damit umzugehen weil ich weiß selbst keine schuld daran zu haben .
Wenn sich wer den weg auf den weißen Hof antun will ist er sehr,sehr herzlich willkommen ,zeit habt ihr genug es ist erstmal ein halbes Jahr vorgesehen (aber ich werd nach zwei höflichkeitswochen einen abgang machen :Twisted:  ) .

----------


## Poison :)

freut uns das zu hören!

mein bruder und hannes sind am weg zu dir...ich hatte leider keinen platz mehr  :Frown: 

möchtest du uns den grund für den crash nennen?

lg kevin

----------


## Tom

Es wurden zwei Blutgerinnsel im Kopf diagnostiziert ,und das eine davon ist nicht vom Unfall her ,das heißt es war schon da bevor ich den crash hatte. Keine ahnung woher aber die können auch so kommen ohne sich wo anzuschlagen . Laut Neurochirurgen ist es absolut denkbar und auch logisch das ich ein kurzes Blackout hatte ,auch die Verletzungen sprechen sehr dafür . Die Blutgerinnsel sind jetzt weg und ich weiß das wenn ich es wieder schaffen sollte meine Beine zu bewegen ich wieder aufs Bike steigen werde . Ich übe diesen Sport aus seit es ihn gibt (kann das ohne übertreibung sagen) und habe mich nie schwerer verletzt den 100% bin ich nie gefahren ,ich denke sollte es mir vergönnt sein die beine wieder zu bewegen sollte ich die nächsten 20.Jahre auch wieder schaffen  :Wink:  .

----------


## mario

na klar,des wird scho wieda
dauert halt a bissl aber es geht ja gut voran wie man so liest

darf ma fragen wie des eigentlich passiert is?

----------


## Nikee

> Ha Ha ,yeahh ich hab die Nikee zum rotwerden gebracht (schafft sicher net jeder) .


Dir geht´s ja wirklich schon wieder viel besser, weil das Frechsein hast nicht verlernt!!!! Hab mit´m noox gestern ausgemacht, dass ich beim nächsten Besuch auch dabei bin, dh zusammenreißen du Frechdax sonst sag ich den Schwestern, dass du eigentlich auf den dicken, alten, bärtigen Pfleger scharf bist (oder so...)  :Twisted:  

Beste Grüße aus Salzburg, vom besten Energieversorgungsunternehmen und dessen motivierteste Mitarbeiterin  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mtb-Flo

Freut mich zu hören dass sich wieder mehr bewegt. Weiter so und alles gute weiterhin!

----------


## pagey

> Wenn sich wer den weg auf den weißen Hof antun will ist er sehr,sehr herzlich willkommen ,zeit habt ihr genug es ist erstmal ein halbes Jahr vorgesehen ..


najo dann weiss i scho wo i die näxte zeit mei mittagspause machen werd  :Wink:

----------


## noox

Frech war da Tom sobald er den Mund wieder aufmachen konnte - Zum Frech-Sein braucht der nedamoi a Hirn. Des sand die, wo ma die Babm extra daschlogn muas, dass a Ruah is. D:

Aber es ist ech so lässig, dass sich beim Tom da unten immer mehr tut. Und auch wenn's hier die Informationen mittlerweilen aus erster Hand gibt, werden wir dich sicher auf deiner Sommerresidenz besuchen.

PS: Ich hab leider vergessen, dir den Gruß von Kevin (Zwillingsbruder vom Paz) auszurichten.

----------


## pAz

war echt nett dich kennenzulernen (natürlich gäbs bessere wege..)!

wünsch dir alles gute und hoffe das das nagelziehen und die hüft-OP gut verlaufen und du nach deinem plan das krankenhaus verlassen darfst!

wenn sichs mit eigenem auto oder mitfahrgelegenheit ausgeht bin i sicher bald am weißen hof!

lg

----------


## salsa

Hey super Tom! Echt klass amal gute Nachrichten zu hören!

Schau dassd dei Sommerresidenz net glei in der ersten Woche verwüstest  :Twisted:

----------


## Firefly

> gestern is ja wieder einer gstürzt mit hubschrauberabtransport! weiß wer wer das war undob derjenige sich was getan hat?


War ein Kumpel von mir, der ist aber schon wieder fit, hat sich "nur" Elle und Speiche gebrochen. Hubschrauber war im nachhinein nicht nötig, aber da er anfangs etwas durch den Wind war haben sie ihn lieber damit geholt.

----------


## Tom

Gott sei dank ist nicht mehr passiert  :Wink:  ,die Rechnung vom Hubschrauber wird er aber trotzdem bekommen ,kann sich so auf ca. € 2000.- einstellen . Ich bin mitterweile bei € 6000.-  :Frown:   . Aber was solls was ist schon geld im moment  :Wink:  (hab es ja e nicht)  :Smile:

----------


## Red

Da bin ich froh um meine Unfallversicherung (welche die Bergungskosten übernehmen würde). Mal sehen ob die Franzosen mir noch was schicken, dafür dass sie mich auf der Trage vom Berg holen mussten. 

Ist übrigens schön zu sehen, dass du hier so fleissig postest Tom, und dass du so motiviert bist.  :Smile:

----------


## BATMAN

Ich kenn jemand der Dir noch ne Rechnung schicken würd für vier mal Morzine->Les Gets und zurück, Füttern, in Arm nehmen, auf den Arm nehmen usw.  :Twisted:  

Diese Rechnung wird aber flüssig zu begleichen sein  :Big Grin:

----------


## entropie

Hey, 
gewaltig was du wieder für fortschritte machst. wahnsinn. wünsche dir weiterhin viel kraft, damit du noch alles super hinbiegst, aber die wirst ja durch die kräftige unterstützung hier ohnehin haben. 
Mfg Flo

----------


## schnur

ja tom, mach weiter so, du hast das zeug dazu.

OT: achja, ich hab mich heute in spillern auch zerstört. bänderriss in der schulter (sind angeblich drei, die das schlüsselbein mit der schulter zusammenhalten. eins is jetzt ab :Cry:  )

----------


## fipu

Das ihr doch immer alles kaput machen müsst!!! :Stick Out Tongue:  

Dann auch dir Schnur noch gute Besserung!

Und Tom, mach weiter so! Schön, dass man wieder mehr von dir hier im Forum liest.

----------


## M@tzki

vom M@tzki auch alles alles Gute!!!!!!!!

----------


## estelar

Freut mich SEHR, so gute Nachrichten zu hören, Tom! Wenn du noch die Woche in deiner ersten Residenz, also quasi dem UKH bist, würd ich dich gern nochmal besuchen, bevor der große Umzug stattfindet - ansonsten sehn wir uns am Weißen Hof.

Wünsch dir alles Gute weiterhin, viel Stärke und mentale Kraft!

----------


## Tom

Hello all, tja euphorie ist leider wieder verflogen . :Frown:  
Habe heute den Vertrag mit dem UKH verlängert ,darf noch weitere 4-6. Wochen bleiben. :Confused:  
Naja was solls ,gibts länger möglichkeiten zum besuchen.
Wie auch immer werd mich jetzt net umbringen deshalb (aber zumindest versuchen :Embarrassment:  ) ,ist halt alles verschoben mehr nicht .
Brav weiterschreiben und kommen (gell Estelar  :Mr. Yellow:  ) ,freu mich wirklich riesig darüber .

----------


## fipu

Hat sich denn mit deinen Reflexen was verändert oder wieso musst du nun länger bleiben?

----------


## Nikee

Tom, mir kannst du´s sagen: es ist wegen dem dicken, alten, bärtigen Pfleger, nicht?!  :Twisted:

----------


## noox

Vermutlich habens einfach noch keinen Nachfolger als Zimmerkommandanten gefunden  :Big Grin:

----------


## pAz

schade,dass es doch nochmals verlängert wird,aber das schaffst du auch noch mit links! 
vl. geht sichs da sogar nochmal aus in den ferien,dich zu besuchen! 
lg

----------


## Tom

Hello Allesamt News . 
Nachdem man meinen Vertrag hier im UKH um ein paar Wochen verlängert hat gibts nun fixe Termine .  :Wink: 
Am 07.09 bekomme ich den Nagel aus dem Knie und es kann begonnen werden die Hüfte zu richten . Wenn alles glatt geht werde ich mein neues Heim das ich dann 14.Wochen bewohnt habe in Richtung Sommerresidenz auf den Weißen Hof bei Klosterneuburg verlassen und zwar am 15.09  . Tja wie lange ich dort verweilen werde weiß wohl nur Gott aber die angepeilte Zeit von einem halben bis ganzen Jahr hab ich ganz klar vor zu unterbieten .  :Smile: 
Also wer noch besuche erledigen will stehe hier noch bis 15.09 bereit und freue mich auch weiterhin wie ein Schneekönig  :Smile: .
Ist zwar etwas ruhiger geworden aber ich bedanke nach wie vor über jeden einzelnen Zuspruch oder Besuch ,bye und Thanks  :Wink:

----------


## noox

Gut dass es jetzt konkrete Termine gibt. Aber den Nagel hast noch mehr als 2 Wochen  :Frown: 
Alles Gute weiterhin!

----------


## fipu

Dann ist doch schon wieder etwas geschaft. Alles gute weiterhin!

Wie siehts denn im Augenblick so mit deiner Beweglichkeit aus? Hats es weiter verbessert?

----------


## Tom

Naja ich beweg mich im moment eher weniger den sonst werd i ja nimma bedient .  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Hat sich wieder ein bißchen was getan ,es bewegen sich jetzt alle zehen und die vorfüße wackeln auch . Gefühl is leider noch keines da und solange der nagel noch drinnen is geht halt nix . Ohne OP wirds wohl nimma mehr werden aber das kommt ja noch und dann fahr ich euch nächstes Jahr um die Ohren .  :Wink:

----------


## Mexx

> und dann fahr ich euch nächstes Jahr um die Ohren .


na auf das freun wir uns doch alle!

----------


## estelar

Heyho Tom! Ich komm bald wieder mal vorbei, diesmal mit der versprochenen Ananas, damit's nicht nur Burger King Essen gibt  :Wink: 

Viel Kraft bis dahin!
Ester.

----------


## Red

Genau, besuchts den Tom fleissig. 

Ohren steif halten Tom, wir denken an dich!

----------


## salsa

> Hat sich wieder ein bißchen was getan ,es bewegen sich jetzt alle zehen und die vorfüße wackeln auch .


Das klingt ja schon mal super!

----------


## Joker

kollege tom,

ich checks ned, woe liegst du jetzt genau und wie lange noch?
meidlinger unfallkrankenhaus in linz??

greetz

----------


## Tom

Mei da Fritz checkts mal wieder net ,ha ha  :Smile: 
Jetzt lieg ich schon seit fast 12.wochen da und du hast keine ahnung ,also nochmal für den Fritz  :Wink:  ,ich lieg im Unfallkrankenhaus Wien Meidling ,3.Stock.Abt.4,Zimmer 5  . 
Tja und hier liegen werde ich noch bis 12.09 danach geht es auf den weißen Hof bei Klosterneuburg zur Reha (für etwas längere Zeit) .
Also besuchen zahlt sich noch bis 06.09 aus den dann beginnen zwei Operationstage und danach gehts ja bald raus von hier .  :Wink:  Wer noch kommen will ist herzlich eingeladen ,ist ohehin sehr ruhig geworden in der letzten Zeit .

----------


## TT-WaTcHeRs ChRiS

> Ohne OP wirds wohl nimma mehr werden aber das kommt ja noch und dann fahr ich euch nächstes Jahr um die Ohren .


Respect das du schon wieder Pläne schmiedest  :Mr. Yellow:  

Gute Besserung

----------


## Joker

ja leck, 
ich checks mal wieder nicht! mist, wollte am 8/9ten mal vorbeischauen!
geht des dann quasi nicht? 
hast eigentlich meien sms bekommen? 
greetz

----------


## Tom

Hello
Shit hätte mich echt gfreut dich mal wiederzusehen  :Frown:   . Am 8.9 wirst wohl net viel sehen von mir . Sms hab ich wohl bekommen aber bin net grad immer gut drauf und vergess leider auch manchmal zu antworten ,Sooooorry .

----------


## Joker

ja und mich erst!!!!

ärger ärger! und des wochenende drauf, weisser hof da find ich nix!
bitte um wegbeschreibung  :Smile:

----------


## Mexx

> Wer noch kommen will ist herzlich eingeladen ,ist ohehin sehr ruhig geworden in der letzten Zeit .


Kann man was mitnehmen?
Brauchst was?
Schau das i nächste woche rein schau zu dir.

Ride on!

----------


## pagey

i glaub butterbrot hat er sehr gern  :Wink:

----------


## Tom

@Fritz 
Also am weißen Hof bin ich ab 12.09   ,ist bei wien ,wennst wirklich kommen willst sag bescheid wann ich lotse dich schon keine angst  :Wink:  ,würd mich sehr freuen  :Smile: .

----------


## Tom

@mexx 
Einfach kommen das reicht und ich freu mich auch sehr drüber  :Wink: .

----------


## pAz

ich war heute in wien,habs aber aufgrund der baldigen rückreise wegen nachtschicht heute nicht geschafft!

werd aber in den nächsten tagen hoff. nochmal kommen,bis da hin alles gute!

lg

----------


## Tom

Hello all, es geht hier in den Endspurt .
Morgen kommt der Nagel aus dem Knie und es gibt einen MR ,danach steht wohl der OP an . Bin mal gespannt ob ich danach noch was von der Aussenwelt mitbekomme bevor am Mittwoch abduese zur Reha . Moecht mich nochmal herzlich fuer die aufmundernten Worte bedanken die von einigen seiten gekommen sind ,werd sie mir zu Herzen nehmen . Also mal sehen ,meld mich wieder wenn ich das erste mal mit dem Rollstuhl wheelies uebe . :Wink:

----------


## estelar

Tom ich wünsch dir ganz viel Kraft für die bevorstehenden Tage. Wir sehen uns dann wohl in Kloburg!

----------


## st´ip

hey tom!! habs grad glesn wa du schon wieder anstellst! weilsd immer so wild unterwegs bist ;-)
spät aber doch wünsch i da natürlich alles alles gute, und i hoff wir sehn uns bald wieder am radl!!
ganz liebe grüße und gute besserung!
steve

----------


## noox

Hi Tom, Alles Gute für die OP! Wir sehen uns dann mal am Weißen Hof!

----------


## pAz

ALLES GUTE und gute übersiedlung wünsch ich!

lg patrick

----------


## Poison :)

dich in wien zu besuchen ging sich leider nicht aus in den ferien  :Frown:  
werde dich aber fix mal im weissen hof besuchen kommen mitm noox oder so! 
viel glück für die nächsten tage, lg kevin

----------


## georg

> danach steht wohl der OP an


 Hm.. Mist.. jetzt wollt ich heut früher Schluß machen und vorbeischaun.  :Frown:  Kann ja trotzdem vorbeifahren, vielleicht erwisch' ich den Kerl total verdödelt beim Aufwachen aus der Narkose und kann ihn mal so richtig nach Strich und Faden veräppeln, ohne dass sein Mundwerk sich wehren kann..  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## fipu

Alles gute bei der OP!!

Und lalle den Georg so richtig voll, wenn er dich beim verwachen stört!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mafa

haha, bled reden hat beim tom nix mit denken und wachsein tu tun, des is a reflex der sogar unter nakosenachwirkungen funktioniert  :Wink: 

tom, i wünsch dir alles gute bei dir op!!!
drück dir die daumen

----------


## Tom

So meine Herren ,das Altmetal sprich Nagel ist entfernt und ich bin in einer geraden lage ,is uuuuuur geil ich lieg sogar in einem normalem bett jetzt.
 :Big Grin:   Ueber besuche freu ich mich seeeehr ,auh heut ,vergesst die illusion das ich nix bloed daherrede das wird so schnell passieren . :Twisted:

----------


## georg

Mist.. hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn ich mal rechtzeitig kommen tät..  :Wink:   :Smile:   :Big Grin: 
Hast das Altmetall behalten können??  :Smile:

----------


## Tom

na dann nimmst dafuer was vom burger king mit hab e voll hunger :Mr. Yellow:  
Gib gas und damit du net anrufen must ,1x King wings 9.stueck und einmal grosse pommes und dazu bitte ein paar eismarillenknoedel vom tichy  :Cool:  ,und jetzt schnell,schnell ich hab huuuuuuuungaer  :Big Grin:

----------


## georg

Sonst noch Wünsche? Vielleicht einmal den Rücken kratzen oder einen Sack voll Geld?  :Mr. Red: 
Tichy mag ich nicht der ist zu zuckersüß, das paßt doch außerdem überhaupt nicht zu dir.  :Wink:

----------


## wolfgang

ist eh nicht das ganze "alte zeug" entsorgt worden?
kann mit dir mitfühlen tom.wennst erst wieder halbwegs normal liegen kannst , schaut die sache schon anders aus.wenn ich wieder gehen kann besuch ich dich mal.wünsch dir alles gute und gute besserung und viel positive energie für die schwachen momente.

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> ....von der Aussenwelt mitbekomme bevor am Mittwoch abduese zur Reha .


Viel Spaß beim siedeln.

----------


## UiUiUiUi

hat schon wer was ghört von der OP vom tom? 
gut gelaufen?

----------


## georg

Nix OP.. sein Lieblingsdoktor ist reingekommen, hat gefragt: Nemman ausse? Antwort; Jo.. Doktor hats Zangl genommen, ein bisserl herumgewackelt, rausgezogen, fertig.. das wars.  :Way To Go:  Jetzt liegt ein ungenagelter aber glücklicher Tom im Bettl und wartet auf den großen Umzug.
 :Smile:

----------


## fipu

Und ein Tom, welcher hoffentlich immer noch an seinen King Wings rumnagt, welche du ihm gebracht hast oder? :Stick Out Tongue:  

Habe nicht gedacht, dass das so einfach geht. Das könnte man ja fast selber machen. :Smile:

----------


## Charly82

des muas doch weh tun, oder?? oder wird da eingespritzt?

----------


## georg

Na, ich hab des selber auch schon gehabt.. zu mir ist der Arzt mitn Kombizangl kommen, und hat gmeint, er hat keine Zeit ich soll mir des selber auseschrauben..
Das geht. Im Knochen sind keine Nerven, die sehr empfindliche Beinhaut und die Nerven im Haut und Muskelgewebe sind durch die lange Dauer schon komplett kaputt - das bleiben die meist auch - und daher spürt man nur die Vibrationen von Rausziehen im Knochen. Saublödes Gefühl aber keine Schmerzen.
Und die Vorfreude, das man des Ding endlich los ist erledigt den Rest.. endlich normal liegen.  :Smile:

----------


## Charly82

ja und was is mitn fleisch rundherum?!? spürt man da auch nix, des muss ja a bissl angewachsen sein, oder?

----------


## georg

Na, glaubs mir.. wennst eine genaue medizinische Erklärung benötigst, die kann ich dir nicht geben, da mußt du einen Arzt zu Rate ziehen. Das Fleisch wächst nicht an, sollte es zumindest nicht. Solange man das Ding nicht schief rauszieht oder nochmals reinsticht  :Mr. Red:  spürst praktisch nix. Blut kommt halt einiges nach, wie ein Brunnen.. also damit sollte man keine Probleme haben..  :Wink:   :Smile:

----------


## Charly82

Freakshow pur!  :Big Grin: 

Na dann glaub ich's eben  :Wink:

----------


## michael

Im Lorenz Böhler ham se für die Fälle eine Original Hilti.
Mit der schrauben sie den Stift rein und auch wieder raus.

----------


## Martix

-,-,-,-,-,-,-,-,- NEWS NEWS NEWS NEWS-,-,-,-,-,-,-,-,-,-


tom hat mich gebeten seinen neuen wohnort bekannt zu geben.

seit heute, 12.sept, befindet sich der gute nämlich im weißen hof.
in klosterneuburg. stock 3, abteilung B, zimmer 313. (beim eingang rein, links zweiter gang nach hinten, dort san die aufzüge).

wie kommt man da hin um den lieben onkel thomas zu besuchen?

A: wie auto von wien aus kommend, durch kloburg durch, nach dem hauptplatz rechts richtung kritzendorf (bereits hier findet sich das erste hinweisschild zum weißen hof, allerdings nicht gleich zu finden unter all den anderen schildern), nach etwa 200 oder 300 m links hinauf (großes schild) und ab da kann man die beschilderung gar nimmer verfehlen!
man braucht von spittelau, wenn der verkehr nicht zu arg ist ca. 15 min - also net so schlimm.

B: wie bus von wien / heiligenstadt. der bus fährt vormittags immer um 5 nach punkt und am nachmittag bis ca. 19 uhr (letzte rückfahrt ca. um diese zeit!!) immer um 5 nach punkt und um 5 nach halb. heiligenstadt erreicht man per u4 oder s-bahn. der bus hat bleibt direkt vorm eingang zum weißen hof stehen!

tom freut sich jetzt, so ganz ohne nagel, noch mehr als vorher auf besuche! bitte überzeugt ihn davon, dass der 12. bezirk doch mehr aus der welt ist als kloburg und besuchts ihn recht oft!!

----------


## UiUiUiUi

mhm a simple adresse wär mir und meinem navi des liebste ^^

----------


## pagey

Rehabilitationszentrum Weißer Hof 
Holzgasse 350 
3400 Klosterneuburg 
Tel.: (+43 2243) 241 50-0
Fax: (+43 2243) 241 50-2009 (Ärztlicher- und Pflege-Bereich)
Internet: www.auva.at/rzweisserhof

Erreichbarkeit 
öffentliche Verkehrsmittel: Von den Bahnhöfen Tulln und Wien-Heiligenstadt (U-Bahn: U4) mit der Bahn bis nach Klosterneuburg-Kierling. Anschlussbus in Richtung Hadersfeld. Zirka im Stundentakt fahren auch Busse direkt vom Bahnhof Heiligenstadt zum Rehabilitationszentrum 
PKW: Das Rehabilitationszentrum Weißer Hof liegt an der Landstraße 2009

----------


## UiUiUiUi

gibts neues vom Tom?

hab amal versucht ihn anzurufen war aber nur seine mailbox...

----------


## estelar

So, wie wär's wenn sich ein paar Leute auf ein Packl hauen und "Tom Kollektivbesuch" abstatten?

Öffentlich oder mit Auto, ist mir gleich.

Wer wär dabei? Terminvorschläge?

----------


## UiUiUiUi

ich werd nächste woche wohl vorbeischaun
aber da ich zeitlich mit meinerarbeit sehr flexibel sein muss eiss ich net wann und werde keinem zumuten sichmiut mir terminlich absprechenzumüssen ^^

----------


## Martix

tom hat am wochenende voraussichtlich erstmals ausgang. dh er kann nachhause und will bissl was machen.

nix allzu großes aber vielleicht könnten wir ihn überraschen, wenn wir in einem lokal einen tisch mieten und sich ein paar dh-boardler dort einfinden.

christian oder ich holen in am samstag vom weißen hof ab, am nachmittag, frühen abend würde tom gern was essen gehen. 
hat wer eine idee für ein lokal? vorzugsweise im 12ten bzw. umgebung.
wer wäre denn dabei?

----------


## Charly82

wie siehts eigentlich nun mit der Mobilität aus? kann es schon gehen?!?
nice greez, charly

----------


## Martix

also im rollstuhl bricht er momentan alle rundenrekorde am weißen hof. 
mit krücken gehen kann er auch schon, allerdings ohne belastung des linken beines und noch keine sehr weiten strecken - aber immerhin mal was!!

----------


## UiUiUiUi

Wochenende kann ich leider net, werde morgen in Wien sein.

mal schaun ob er sich freut ^^

----------


## estelar

Samstag nachmittag könnt ich.

Lokale im 12. kenn ich leider nicht - bin Transdanubierin  :Wink:

----------


## Martix

> Lokale im 12. kenn ich leider nicht - bin Transdanubierin


ich bin auch transdanubierin  :Smile: 

nur halt zufällig im 18ten daheim...

----------


## noox

Gleich anmelden zum Charity Pokerturnier für Tom Hauke:
https://www.downhill-board.com/43669...0-2007-dh.html

----------


## Alfred406

Ich bin aus allen Wolken gefallen, als ich gerade die Email von noox las.
So ein Scheixx, ich bekomme ja gar nichts mehr mit.
Tom, Kopf hoch, Du schafft es, da bin ich mir aber ganz sicher und deine grandiosen Fotos vermisse ich schon jetzt.
Good improvement
Alfred406

----------


## Tom

Hello all ,würd wirklich gerne jeden einzelnen Antworten und mich bedanken für die Genesungswünsche ,leider habe ich in der Rehaklinik kein Internet und kann nicht antworten . Heute ist ein super Tag ich bin seit genau 16.Wochen das erste mal wieder aus dem Spital raus und zuhause . Ist ein sehr komisches Gefühl wieder mal etwas mitzubekommen aus der Außenwelt.  :Embarrassment:  
Denke ich kann mich aber wieder dran gewöhnen . :Mrgreen:  
Bin sehr dankbar darüber das mich meine Freunde nicht fallengelassen haben ,fetten Respekt an Martix und Christian und noch so viele andere ohne die ich wohl in diesem Jahr meine Wohung nicht mehr gesehen hätte .
Im moment geht es vorran aber wie es wirklich wietergeht kann wohl nur die zeit sagen ,bin fleißig mit dem Rollstuhl unterwegs und auch mit den Krücken geht schon einiges . Die Hüftprothese bleibt mir zwar nicht erspart aber ich denke da gibt es schlimmeres . Gefühl ist teilweise vorhanden im rechten Fuß der linke ist noch sehr lahm aber mal sehen vielleicht wird der ja auch noch . Die Reha ist hart aber das ist gut so den ich bin ja nicht au Urlaub dort sondern um wieder auf die Beine zu kommen und ins Leben zurückzukehren . Das Schädl-Hirn Trauma hat mich zwar nicht klüger aber viel nachdenklicher gemacht ,hoffe es hat was bewirkt  :Wink: . Würd mich riesig über Besuch freuen ,ist leider sehr öde in der Reha . Hab unter der Woche bis 15.Uhr REha und danach kann ich machen was ich will ,also wenn wer lust hat den alten Deppen zu besuchen einfach kurz anrufen damit ich mich vorfreuen kann (Tel.+43 69913822283) .  :Wink:  Übrigents Meister UiUi ist bereits das zweite mal aus Münschen angereist um mich aufzumuntern ,fetten Respekt ich weiß das es nicht selbstverständlich ist und hab mich sehr gefreut über Deine Besuch.
Wünsch euch allen ein schönes Weekend und hoffe das ich nächstes Wochenende wieder die möglichkeit bekomme um die Außenwelt zu erkunden .

----------


## fipu

Das klingt ja gut, dass es so vorwärts geht und das du wieder in öffentlichkeit gelassen wirst!  :Smile:  

Hoffentlich müssen dann nicht alle Mütter ihre Töchter in Sicherheit bringen, wenn der Tom angerauscht kommt!

----------


## Tyrolens

> Hoffentlich müssen dann nicht alle Mütter ihre Töchter in Sicherheit bringen, wenn der Tom angerauscht kommt!


Hat er nicht gesagt, dass er vielleicht nicht klüger, aber sicher nachdenklicher geworden ist?  :Wink: 

Bin auch ganz happy darüber, dass es beim Tom zügig voran geht. Ist einfach super, mitzubekommen, dass da einer Versucht, doch wieder dorthin zurück zu finden, wo ihn das Leben auf eine falsche Abzweigung geschickt hat.


Viele Grüße

Thomas

----------


## noox

Das Pokerturnier muss leider abgesagt werden. Leider dürfte nach der langen Saison bei den Bikern doch etwas die Luft heraußen sein. Aber es wird schon an etwas alternativen gebastelt. Schließlich müssen ja die super Preise an den Mann/Frau gebracht werden, und für Tom soll auch was zusammenkommen.


PS: Ich hab am Wochenende mit Tom telefoniert. Er arbeitet jeden Tag hart an der Reha. Ich soll euch alle einen schönen Gruß ausrichten. Und besucht ihn fleißig.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nikee

Hallo Tom, wie geht´s dir denn jetzt grad so?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
LG Nikee

----------


## Poison :)

im neuen "the red BULLETIN" ist hauke tom abgebildet und ein bericht über querschnittslähmungen und "Wings of Life" 
lg kevin

----------


## fipu

Hast du ein Link von dem?

----------


## mankra

Schon lang nix mehr vom Tom hier gelesen. :Confused:   :Confused: 
Hey Tom, wie gehts Dir derzeit?

----------


## Poison :)

> Hast du ein Link von dem?


finde im netz leider nichts, vl kann ichs die nächsten tage einscannen

lg

----------


## fipu

Das wäre ganz flott!!

----------


## pachauer

Ich war letzte Woche den Tom besuchen. Bis dahin hab ich nicht genau gewusst, wie´s ihm geht. Der geht jetzt schon ganz flott mit einem Stock herum. Er macht offenbar schöne Fortschritte. Außerdem ist vor kurzem der Illek Wolfi in den Weißen Hof gekommen.
lg.gerd.

----------


## mankra

Super zu lesen, hört sich schon viel besser als noch vor einigen Wochen an.

----------


## Mtb-Flo

> Der geht jetzt schon ganz flott mit einem Stock herum.


Super, weiter so Tom!

----------


## Tom

Halloeeeeee Leute 
Sorry ,hab mich lang net gemeldet ,hat sich einfach sooooo viel getan. :Wink:  
Also Rollstuhl hab ich vor knapp drei wochen entsorgt und bin auf Kruecken umgestiegen ,die hab ich dann vor etwa einer woche abgelegt und gegen stoecke getauscht ,tja und seit zwei Tagen laufe ich jetzt komplett ohne herum und es wird immer besser . :EEK!:  
Ist zwar nicht das angestrebte Tempo das sie vorgesehen hatten aber ihr wisst ja Downhiller sind nun mal schneller . :Big Grin:  
Wenn es in diesem Tempo weitergeht werde ich weihnachten zu hause sein mit der Weihnachtsamnestie. :Cool:  
So genug von Krankheiten,nachdem der Wolfi jetzt mit mir die naechsten wochen hier die Huette unsicher macht koennt ihr euch wohl vorstellen wie es zugeht am weissen hof .

 :Mr. Yellow:   :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:  





Er laesst euch natuerlich auch sehr lieb gruessen.
Moechte mich wirklich an dieser Stelle ganz heftig bei euch bedanken fuer euren zuspruch die Besuche,Nikee und nooxi waren erst da ,Weltmeister Gerd,UiUiUi und nebengerauesch,Ruediger und Tobi und viele andere ,echt jungs ich freu mich tierisch und wolfi auch.
Special Thanks fuer den netten Zeitvertreib den ihr mir zukommen lassen hab ,ganz speziel an Martin uiuiui,Mafa,Red,Berni und Roberto,Wolfi,Flo33,Juergen,Noox,Ruediger,StefanGT  ,Theear,Chili und Pagey,Nikee und den Lois. Hoffe ich hab niemanden vergessen .
Hab die ersten Rekorde in need for speed bereits eingefahren . :Twisted:  
Also wenn wer so pervers ist und es sich antun will und den dicken Wolfi und mich besuchen will ist er herzlich willkommen und ein getraenk steht natuerlich bereit.
So muss mich jetzt klar machen es geht ins weekend . :Mr. Yellow:  
Ja und fuerchtet euch wenn ich es schaffe dann brenne ich euch beim naechsten 24.std. DH ganz boes her .
bye und thanks for all

----------


## Cru Jones

Das sind ja mal äusserst gute Nachrichten! So steht man gerne auf  :Smile:

----------


## Poison :)

super news, freut uns riesig das zu hören!  :Way To Go:  
alles gute weiterhin dem wolfi und dir! 
lg kevin

----------


## UiUiUiUi

tom wenn du wieder radelst dann bin i a wieder dabei...



na spass, bin eh grad in den anfängen mir für nächstes jahr was neues zu suchen.  :Big Grin: 
dann derfts wieder hinter mir im stau stehen weil ich so langsam den berg runterkrieche  :Smile: 

PS: braucht wer ein kaum gefahrenes Canfield f1? ^^


EDIT: und schön dass du a bisserl spass und ablenkung hast mit dem kleinen Präsent  :Smile:

----------


## klana_radikala

i brauchat an billign gebrauchtn dh´ler oder fr´er wenst an host

schreib ma moi dei preisvostellung per pm

----------


## Tom

So meine Damen und Herren ,hab jetzt nach einen halben Jahr die Krankenhäuser dieses Landes verlassen und bin wieder zuhause .
Noch nicht ganz gesund aber ich kann auf meinen Beinen stehen und auch gehen und das ist mehr als ich erwarten durfte .
Die lange Zeit hätte ich ohne euch wohl nicht geschafft und dafür will ich euch danken ,ich werd das nie vergessen des ist keine selbstverständlichkeit und das weiß ich auch .
Werd jetzt wieder öfter ins Forum gucken den es hat doch wieder mehr bedeutung für mich gewonnen .
Thanks for all

----------


## DasMatti

schön solch gute nachrichten zu hören.
mach so weiter...

ride on
matti

----------


## UiUiUiUi

willkommen daheim onkel tom.

schau selbst ich bin wieder hier ^^

----------


## Poison :)

hi tom!
freut uns riesig das zu lesen, wünsch dir alles gute auf dem weiteren weg der genesung! 
lg kevin

----------


## Der_Erklärbär

Hy Tom!

Ich kenn dich zwar nicht. Aber mich freuts auch das es dir wieder besser geht, und wünsch dir alles gute.

MFG Tom (ja mein Name ist auch so  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Mtb-Flo

Schön zu hören.
Dann wünsch ich mal viel Spass und alles Gute in den eigenen vier Wänden.

----------


## pagey

tommyboy is wieder ganz daheim ?  :Wine:  

na wunderbar.. besorg schonmal kaffee-kapseln  :Wink:

----------


## pAz

Hallo Tom.
Freut mich sehr für dich im Alltag zurück zu sein!
Ich bewundere noch immer deinen Kampfgeist und dass du die meiste zeit mit so viel "schmä" durchgezogen hast!

Weiterhin Alles Gute,ich hoffe man sieht sich bald mal wider!

lg Patrick

----------


## Marco

Hi Tom,

das sind ja super Neuigkeiten, freud mich rießig für dich. Leider hab ichs nie auf reihe bekommen mal nach Wien zu fahrn um dich im KH zu besuchen, aber ich hoff wir laufen uns mal wieder übern weg, dann sollten wir einen heben gehn  :Big Grin: 

grüße
Marco

----------


## Mexx

Hey supa leiwaund!
Weiterhin noch gute Besserung und Welcome Home! 
Ride on

----------


## mankra

Super zu hören, das wird Deine Lebensqualität wieder stark steigern.
Wie heißt es so schön: Daheim ist daheim.

----------


## fipu

Das sind ja gute News! Schön, dass es so gekommen ist!

Alles Gute weiterhin Tom!!!

----------


## Wohli

Hey, dass sind ja spitzen Nachrichten! Wünsch Dir alles Gute auf Deinem weiteren Weg und bis nächstes Jahr am Semmering!

----------


## Cru Jones

Freut mich sehr, das zu lesen!

----------


## BATMAN

> Noch nicht ganz gesund aber ich kann auf meinen Beinen stehen und auch gehen und das ist mehr als ich erwarten durfte


Klasse Neuigkeiten.
Fleißig trainieren und Du bekommst das anständig in Griff.

"Zögern füttert die Angst"
Also auf auf und setz Dir nen Ziel was Du erreichen willst.

-> in zwei Jahren werd ich Dich dann da anfeuern  :Smile: 
klick

----------


## estelar

Super Tom, diese Nachricht erfreut sehr!

----------


## Duese12

Hey Tom.

les das heute erst --- dauert aber auch immer alles bis es in "Süd Schweden" ankommt. Das Internet ist hier so lahm. ganz anders wie Du also! 
Schöner Scheiss mit dem Crash - crashing sucks! Letzte Saison hab ich mal sturzfrei überstanden - hoffe auf selbiges 2008.
Naja - Dir wünsche ich natürlich das Beste - gute Genesung und vor allem ne Schnelle! Und ass wir Dich wieder aufm Hobel fräsen sehen wie ne alte Sau!!

und damit Dir nich gaaaanz so langweilig wird schick ich Dir ma ein RANDOM ins hospital. Da haste was zum gucken!! ;-)

Rock on dude.

einma racer - immer racer! 

PS
hab ja gar nich die adresse --- bestell einfach eins - ohne zahlen! geht aufs Haus! .

----------


## StefanGT

> So meine Damen und Herren ,hab jetzt nach einen halben Jahr die Krankenhäuser dieses Landes verlassen und bin wieder zuhause .
> Noch nicht ganz gesund aber ich kann auf meinen Beinen stehen und auch gehen und das ist mehr als ich erwarten durfte .
> Die lange Zeit hätte ich ohne euch wohl nicht geschafft und dafür will ich euch danken ,ich werd das nie vergessen des ist keine selbstverständlichkeit und das weiß ich auch .
> Werd jetzt wieder öfter ins Forum gucken den es hat doch wieder mehr bedeutung für mich gewonnen .
> Thanks for all


oh mein gott, da tom is wieder frei! 
bringt die frauen und kinder in sicherheit und bewaffnet die männer *gg*

freu mi für di das dei heilungsprozess so supi voranschreitet, freu mi schon dich wieder auf den strecken zu sehen!!!

----------


## Cove Rider

Sind ja klasse Neuigkeiten.
Viel Glück für die Zukunft, das du bald wieder 1000 prozent fitt bist.

----------


## downhill-kid

scheiße!!!alles alles gute! das tom schnell wieder auf die beine kommt!

lg euer rookie

----------


## noox

ähm... Der Thread ist auch schon ein dreiviertel-Jahr alt. Tom ist mittlerweilen wieder zuhause. Und Genesungswünsche gab es viele in diesem Thread. Bitte a bissl genauer lesen, vor'm Posten  :Wink:

----------


## downhill-kid

ja tut mir leid zu spät gesehen*schäm*

----------


## theear

Hallo Tom!

Hab es jetzt erst gelesen, komm derzeit nich allzu oft dazu im Board zu lesen,
und dann freut es mich um so mehr so gute Nachrichten von Dir zu lesen.

Aber wie gesagt, Unkraut vergeht nicht, und uns alte DH-Hund bringt nicht so schnell was um ;-=)

Weiter so, und immer schön die PSP verwöhnen, denn in Deinem Alter muß man(n) sein Gehirn auch jeden Tag trainieren ;-)

----------


## Poison :)

sensationell wie stark unser alter mann ist  :Way To Go: 

gesehen und abgelichtet bei der Öm am semmering  :Lol: 

mach weiter so tom!!!

lg kevin

----------


## Mtb-Flo

Wahnsinn!
Kann mich nur dem Poison anschließen: Mach weiter so Tom!

----------


## pAz

war nett dich wider mal zu treffen tom!!!mach weiter so super bilder  :Way To Go: und alles gute für die zukunftlg

----------


## manfred

fit wie eh und jeh, aber wieder ein bissl älter  :Smirk:

----------


## Tom

Alt aber gut wie der Wein ,grins

----------


## Tyrolens

Servus!  
Tom, für mich bist du das Wunder vom Semmering.  :Smile:   
Viele Grüße 
Thomas

----------


## Nikee

Hey Tom -> voi stoark, dass du wieder so flott unterwegs bist!
@Kev: danke für die Beweisbilder  :Smile:

----------


## Eisbär

Tom In Vösendorf:
https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/d..._07_05_009.jpg

----------


## fipu

> Tom In Vösendorf:
> https://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/d..._07_05_009.jpg


Wer von den Dreien? :Big Grin:

----------


## Wyatt_Erb

der fesche deifl, welcher denn sonst?

----------


## Rooks

Unglaublich, aber wahr. Nach knapp über einem Jahr sitzt der alte TOM wieder auf dem Bike. Kaum vorstellbar wenn man sich die Krankengeschichte so anschaut. 
Jeder der das Wunder live erleben will sollte sich am Samstag zu den geheiligten Strecken am Semmering begeben. TOM, welcome back!!!!

----------


## noox

Freut mich sehr das zu hören! Ich hoffe, das wird dokumentiert, dass wir alle was davon haben   :Smile:

----------


## pAz

super news!!!
freut mich sehr fürn tom.

lg

----------


## Tom

Sodala,ewig nimma hier geschrieben und auch net reingeschrieben,das muß sich aber ändern den ich habe einfach genug gründe es zutun,erstens find ich Downhillen noch immer geil und zweitens hab ich wohl bei einer menge leute hier etwas gut zu machen (auch wenn die anderer meinung sind) .......,hab noch nicht vergessen das ihr mich eine sehr lange zeit traumhaft unterstützt und mir mut gegeben habt !!! Wäre klasse wenn wir ein treffen schaffen würden mit den alten und auch den jungen hier im forum,so wie früher,so eine art "back to the roots" ;-) ,mal sehen vielleicht hat ja noch wer eine idee dazu......,werde jedenfalls das Bike wirklich bald für immer in die ecke stellen und noch einmal mit allen unterwegs zu sein wäre mir schon eine ehre und ein riesen spaß :-)

----------


## noox

Des wäre numoi wos! War echt lässig, wenn numoi die ganze alte Truppe und die jungen zusammenkommen würden. Könnte aber gar net so leicht sein, die nächsten Wochen einen Termin zu finden. Generell wäre ja anfang der Saison noch besser, wo mehr heiß auf's Biken sind. Aber solange willst vermutlich net warten und die Österreichischen Parks sperren so spät auf.

----------


## mankra

Ich wäre dabei, wäre sicher fein.
Problem wird sein, wenns was größeres sein soll, muß man etwas vorplanen und ab Ende August/September kanns mit dem Wetter tw. schon kritisch werden.

----------


## andi

damit schon wieder eingeschlafen, oder geht das thema wo anders weiter?

----------


## Poison :)

fährst du noch andi?  :Smile:  
wäre auf jeden fall witzig so a treffen

----------


## pyrosteiner

Biken mit netten Leuten und am Abend gmiatlich beinandsitzen .... da gibts nix einzuwenden.

----------


## Tom

4 Jahre ist es heute her,viel ist passiert seit diesem tag.......viel gutes viel schlechtes......doch die zeit damals werde ich nie vergessen......die zeit mit den leuten hier.......die gleichen intressen waren die triebfeder........und doch war es mehr den die unterstützung war überwältigend und mir läuft es heute noch kalt den rücken runter wenn ich mir diesen threead durchlese und an alles denke ..........seit demütig mit dem leben und genießt euer liebstes hobby ........Ride on  :Wink:

----------


## cyberuhu

Freut mich dass dich auch deine schwere Verletzung nicht von "deinem" Sport abgebracht hat und dir das Biken in deinem zweiten Leben auch noch Spass macht!

Ride on!

----------

